# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  23-6-07 AWMN Beach Meeting Party No 2 - 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ AWMN

## petzi

*To AWMN Beach Meeting Party No 2 έρχεται!*

Μετά τη φοβερή περσινή επιτυχία αξίζει να το επαναλάβουμε! 

*Ημέρα* : Σάββατο 23 Ιουνίου 2007 (ναι, 23!)
*Τόπος* : Παραλία Ψάθας δίπλα στο Αλεποχώρι
*Ωρα συγκέντρωσης* : το πολύ 21:00 (από νωρίτερα για όσους θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν με ένα απογευματινό μπανάκι)

*Για ποιούς είναι:* για όλους και κυρίως γιαυτούς που με δικαιολογίες το χάσανε πέρσυ. Στόχος όπως και περσυ είναι να είναι ανοικτό σε όλες τις ηλικίες και φύλα! Φέρτε τις παρέες σας και αποδείξτε πόσο επικοινωνιακοί είμαστε!

*Οδηγίες Επιβίωσης:*
- Ντυθείτε ανάλαφρα και αέρινα. Ρούχα έτοιμα να λερωθούν. Ρούχα που βγαίνουν εύκολα γιατί ένα μπάνιο θα το κάνετε. Μην ξεχάσετε γυαλιά ηλίου γιατί η νύχτα είναι μικρή και ξημερώνει γρήγορα.

- Πιθανόν να χρειαστείτε sleeping bags, ψάθα, σκηνή, αντικουνουπικό κλπ αλλά κυρίως καλή διάθεση.

- Οργανωθείτε με την παρέα σας για να έχετε ποτό, παρακολουθήστε το post για ό,τιδήποτε χρειαστεί να φέρετε!

- Εξασφαλίστε αυτοκίνητο και οδηγό του αντιαλκοολικού αγώνα καθώς ο δρόμος είναι δύσκολος και ο κίνδυνος μεγάλος.

Ας οργανωθούμε ώστε να το ευχαριστηθούμε περισσότερο από περσυ.
Θα χρειαστούμε οργάνωση ανά ομάδες ώστε να τα έχουμε όλα:

*Μουσική* : zabounis+marilia, bedrock, αν έχετε παραγγελιές φέρτε τα stickakia σας γεμάτα.
H μουσική θα παιζεται από laptop και θα μεταδίδεται σε ακτίνα 200 μ στα FM, έτσι ώστε όλα τα αυτοκίνητα που θα είναι παρκαρισμένα κοντά στο event θα μπορούν να αναμεταδίδουν διάχυτα τον ήχο. Για να φτάνει πιο δυνατά ο ήχος μέχρι τη θάλασσα όσοι έχουν ηχεία που μπορούν να μετακινηθούν από το αυτοκίνητο ας φέρουν μαζί τους extra καλωδιο. 
*Hardware* : γεννήτρια 2 KVA kabaiver, 12to220 150 watt inverter nickpangr


*Φαγητό* 
Ψήσιμο: 1 μικρή ψησταριά αναλαμβάνει ο aagelis+Ιακωβίνα+Κoal
1 ακόμα ψησταριά από kabaiver αναζητούνται ψήστες
1 ψησταριά antonisk7+amore
*Τρόφιμα*: 
80 καλαμακια + 20 λουκανικα + 25 πίτες + μουσταρδα -----> petzi +vassiils3
20 καλαμάκια ----> Giota (προθιέρια του party για όσους θυμούνται από πέρσυ)
40 καλαμάκια ----> aangelis
20 καλαμάκια + 3 μέτρα λουκάνικο ----> badge 
κοψιδο-πιτο-πατατακικο εφόδια αγνώστου ποσότητας ------> dsfak
στειλτε pm ώστε να μην φερουμε παραπάνω/λιγοτερα από όσο πρέπει

*Αναψυκτικά - Μπύρες - Ποτά* κάθε παρέα τα δικά της αλλά υπολογίστε και τους άλλους που θα φέρουν άλλα πράγματα

Νερό πόσιμο --- φερτε κανένα μπουκάλι κατεψηγμένο να ξεπαγώνει εκεί όταν θα το χρειαστούμε
Νερό γλυκό για κάθε χρήση ποιος θα φέρει κανένα μπετονάκι?
*Παγάκια πολλά παγάκια* --- θα βρείτε σε Βενζινάδικα σε ειδική συσκευασία, αγοράστε και φέρτε σε ισοθερμική συσκευασία ή σε ψυγειάκια camping 
1 ψυγειακι camping με πολλά παγάκια ---> vassilis3 (άλλος?)

*Άλλα events*:
*Karaoke* --- αναλαμβάνει ο AV εξοπλισμό και τραγούδια.
*Δαδες και αντικουνουπική προστασία* : badge - kabaiver

*Μετακίνηση*:
Κενές θέσεις στα αυτοκινητά τους έχουν (προλάβετε):
- αδιευκρίνηστος αριθμός αυτοκινήτων από το σκυλοκαφέ με αναχώρηση από Αμπελόκηπους - spyros_28 3 θέσεις προλάβετε!
- john_active περίπου 3 θέσεις
- daha από Περιστέρι
(ενημερώστε με pm για κενές θέσεις ώστε έως την παρασκευή να υπάρχει εδώ σχετική ενημέρωση για όσους ψάχνονται)

Χρήσιμα links :
- *Χάρτης* http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=11022
- *Η περσινή απόπειρα* http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 ... ty&start=0
- *Φωτογραφικό Υλικό από το περσυνό*  http://gallery.sw1hfq.awmn/beachparty.htm
- *πρόγνωση καιρού* http://www.meteo.gr/sf.asp?sea_id=18 
- *θέση στο google earth* http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=11010

Προυπολογισμός Συμμετοχών (έως στιγμής 50-70 κομβούχοι που γίνονται πάνω από 150 άτομα - η μπάλα χάθηκε.stop)
petzi + 4-5 friends
vassilis3 + χριστίνα και φίλες (10 ατομα)
aangelis + 2-3 friends
AV
chrislsp (νέο αστέρι, δεν χάνει event)
socrates
mojiro + 2-3 friends
nya + friends
badge + σκυλολόι (δεν λέει νούμερο - πιθανές παρούσίες εκπλήξεις!)
winner + friends
sokratisg + sw1jra + eirini
zabounis+marilia+Τραμπάκουλας+friends
neuro+commando+φιλοι
kabaiver
nuke
TaRaNTuLa + 6-7 friends
andreas and the oulodents
awmnmarios + φίλες και φίλοι
KeNan
AnnaMichalaki
dsfak+γυναίκα+φίλοι
The Undertaker
nickpangr+φίλες+παιδάκια
JB172
maragos
bedrock+karlos
daha
anthony080470+1
john_active + 4-5
promitheus+geomanous
b52
koschelidonis
middle_EAST_WEST
batman_9697
trendy + remalia Ag. Paraskevis (machine22 sequel)
darkangel
antonisk7+amore
liousis
spyros_28
από εδώ και πέρα χάνεται ο λογαριασμός των συμμετοχών....


*Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο δρόμος είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνος το βράδυ και ότι θα χρειαστεί προσοχή στην επιστροφη - Προσοχή! Κίνδυνος! Dont drink and drive!*  ::

----------


## AV

Άνευ απροόπτου μέσα

Πολύ καλό το περσινό!!!!

*Άντε και καλύτερο φέτος.*

----------


## petzi

εσύ είχες προτείνει να έχουμε και karaoke? αν ναι, οργανώσου!

----------


## vassilis3

αντε να βλεπουμε συμμετοχές
http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1778.jpg (φωτο: Κυπριανός Μπίρης) 
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=11010 (για τους fun του Google Earth αυτό είναι το waypoint Ta GPS ανα χείρας
Από εθνική οδό Αθηνών Κορίνθου βγαίνουμε στην έξοδο για τα Μεγαρα
Λίγο πριν μπούμε στα μέγαρα ακολουθούμε ταμπέλα προς αλεποχώρι
Ακολουθούμε τη διαδρομή χωρίς να βγούμε από το δρόμο και θα καταλήξουμε στην παραλία του αλεποχωρίου

Κάνουμε δεξιά προς Ψάθα (έχει ταμπέλα) και μετά από 5-10 λεπτά φτάνουμε στην παραλία της Ψάθας έχοντας πάντα τη θάλλασα αριστερά μας.

Χρόνος περίπου 1ώρα με λογικές ταχύτητες.

Όσοι πιουν πολύ να φέρουν και ένα sleeping bag μαζί τους και μία ομπρέλα θαλάσσης για το πρωί.... Στιγμιαίος καγές απαραίτητος 
Το γνωστό το περσινο από μένα...
ψυγείο και παγάκια

----------


## chrislsp

Ελπίζω να ψήσω κανέναν δικό μου να έρθουμε  ::  
Χαβαλέ θα έχει πάντως ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ότι πρέπει να γιορτάσουμε τα *5*  χρόνια AWMN  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Μέσααααααααααα!  ::   ::

----------


## Winner

Εγώ σίγουρα μέσα και θα προσπαθήσω να παρασύρω στην αμαρτία πολύ κόσμο, όπως πέρυσι.  ::  

Υπολογίστε ότι θα συνεισφέρουμε και σε αναψυκτικά, ποτά κλπ. Από φαγητό αν ξέρουμε από τους ψήστες νωρίς τι περίπου να φέρουμε, μπορούμε να φέρουμε κι από αυτά αν δεν έχουν καλυφθεί (μπριζόλες, σουβλάκια κλπ φαντάζομαι). Για ψήσιμο δεν ξέρω κανέναν για χώσιμο, αν και απ' ότι βλέπω τους βρήκαμε...

Αν θέλει κανένας μεταφορά λογικά θα έχουμε. Παίζουν αρκετά οχήματα.

----------


## vassilis3

@sokratisg νωρίς αυτή την φορά για να σε χώσουμε  ::  

παιδιά όχι μπριζόλες μιας και δες παίζουν πιάτα, οτι σε κρέας πρέπει να είναι σε τύπου καλαμακι, (χοιρινο, κοτόπουλο, κοτομπεικον, κεμπαπ, μπιφτέκι κλπ) εκτός αν περάσετε τις μπριζόλες σε καλαμάκι  ::  

Σίγουρα από οτι γνωρίζω παίζει μία ψησταριά αν και δεν έχει δηλωθεί ακόμα, αν αναμονή

----------


## Neuro

Μέσα και εγώ. Μπορώ να συνεισφέρω σε αγορά και μεταφορά πραγμάτων. Αυτοκίνητο, υπάρχει αλλά συνήθως δε μπορώ να κρατηθώ και να μην καταναλώσω αλκοόλ. Ακόμα δε ξέρω αν θα ακολουθήσει κανένας εξωαγμνιτικός.

----------


## mojiro

ααλαλλααλλαλαλαλαλαλαλλλλαλαλαλααααααααααααααααααααααα

φυφυφυγαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kabaiver

Καλή ιδέα μου φαίνεται. Εγώ μπορώ να συνεισφέρω με μια μεγάλη ψησταριά και με μια μπαταρία 100Ah με ενισχυτή και ηχεία (σε περσινό beach party άντεξαν όλο το βράδυ). Δυστυχώς δε βρίσκω το inverter... Αλήθεια, θα παίζει καμιά γεννήτρια;

----------


## vassilis3

ρε παιδία κανένα λουκανικάκι δεν θα παίξει?
Για τους λάτρεις του μπάνιου ενημερώνουμε οτι δεν παιζει ντουζιερα. 
Επίσης ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΕ 
AUTAN για τα κουνούπια (να σημιωθεί στο αρχικό post Peri)

----------


## nuke

μέσα !! 

άντε και ποιος την [email protected]#ει την εξεταστική..  ::  

και εγώ χαλαρά θα φέρω άτομα

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Και εγώ (ανευ απροόπτου) θα είμαι με την παρέα εκεί!  ::

----------


## petzi

Έλα να μαζευόμαστε! 
Στο αρχικό post μετράμε συμμετέχοντες. Μέχρι την Πέμπτη πριν το event πρέπει να καταλήξουμε σε ένα αριθμό ώστε να υπολογίσουμε το φαϊ (στείλτε pm με αριθμό ατόμων της παρέας σας). Εγώ θα αγοράσω μία ποσότητα σουβλάκια-λουκάνικα-πίτες.
kabaiver, η ψησταριά σου κατάσχεται!

----------


## vassilis3

ο καιρός
http://www.meteo.gr/sf.asp?sea_id=18
η θέση
http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=11010 (για τους fun του Google Earth αυτό είναι το waypoint Ta GPS ανα χείρας
Από εθνική οδό Αθηνών Κορίνθου βγαίνουμε στην έξοδο για τα Μεγαρα
Λίγο πριν μπούμε στα μέγαρα ακολουθούμε ταμπέλα προς αλεποχώρι
Ακολουθούμε τη διαδρομή χωρίς να βγούμε από το δρόμο και θα καταλήξουμε στην παραλία του αλεποχωρίου

Κάνουμε δεξιά προς Ψάθα (έχει ταμπέλα) και μετά από 5-10 λεπτά φτάνουμε στην παραλία της Ψάθας έχοντας πάντα τη θάλλασα αριστερά μας.

Χρόνος περίπου 1ώρα με λογικές ταχύτητες.

----------


## vassilis3

Ζητείται δανεικό (καλό θα είναι να είναι παρόν και ο ιδιοκτήτης του) αξιόπιστο FM transmitter 88-108ΜΗΖ εμβέλειας 100 μέτρα 12βολτ (αν είναι δυνατό plug and play, ετοιμη παροχή για αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου και είσοδο audio jackmale gia laptop) αν είναι δυνατό να παίζει στέρεο
Η ιδέα είναι όλα τα αυτοκίνητα που θα βρίσκονται στο πάρτυ να παίζουν την ίδια μουσική με την βοήθεια ενός laptop. DJ zabounis.
αν υπαρχουν αποσπομενα ηχεία θα ήταν ευχής έργο. 

Επίσης αν έχει κανείς Δάδες φωτισμού (με αντικουνουπικό υγρό)

Παρακαλώ διαβάστε το αρχικό ποστ για πληροφορίες και λεπτομέριες

----------


## petzi

> . DJ δεν βρίκαμε ακόμα.


Dj? Zabounis on the decks!

----------


## badge

Δάδες λέω να αναλάβω εγώ. Θα πάω να πάρω από τα Praktiker... θα φέρω επίσης ένα σεβαστό μήκος σε λουκάνικα (2 με 3 μέτρα μετά συγχωρήσεως).

----------


## andreas

θα ερθει και η ομαδα oulodent

----------


## chrislsp

Παιδιά εγώ θέλω πάρα πολύ να έρθω αλλά παίζει μια περίπτωση να δουλεύω...αν όχι πρέπει να βρω μεταφορικό  ::   ::  
Από διάθεση πάντως Full...θα δείξει...μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα θα ξέρω και θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω και το κάτι της μου  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Και εγω!!!!!+ φιλοι μου και φιλες ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 


Edit: λιγο help για αυτο.. Τόπος : Παραλία Ψάθας δίπλα στο Αλεποχώρι

----------


## chrislsp

Πριν πω για Full διάθεση δεν ήξερα πως υπάρχει και πιο πάνω μα τώρα..."φίλες"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## KeNan

δηλωνω παρων... ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## zabounis

ξακαλουπώστε και ελάτε όλοι....θα γίνει χαμός!!!  ::

----------


## AV

Μάλλον παίζει να μπορώ να φέρω μια γεννήτρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος *2 KVA.*

Και ενδεχομένως και *KARAOKE* για τους καλλίφωνους τολμηρούς φίλους μας.

----------


## badge

Ωχ, μικρόφωνο... στην μπάντα, αναλαμβάνει ο Trackman  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Η ιδέα είναι όλα τα αυτοκίνητα που θα βρίσκονται στο πάρτυ να παίζουν την ίδια μουσική με την βοήθεια ενός laptop.


Βάλτε στα πράγματα που πρέπει να έχουμε μαζί και καμιά 5άδα μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτων!  ::   ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## chrislsp

Και εγώ στο μεταφορικό κολλάω...Παίζει μια περίπτωση να μπορέσω να έρθω με ένα πούλμαν ενός τουριστικού γραφείου που πάει ψάθα κάτι γιαγιάδες  ::   ::   ::  Δε ξέρω όμως τι ώρες φεύγει από περιστέρι...Άννα για δες εκεί στη περιοχή σου κανα τουριστικό γραφείο που κανονίζει εκδρομές και τέτοια...συνήθως βάζουν λεωφορεία για μπάνια  ::

----------


## dsfak

Mέσα κι εγώ ! Μαζί με γυναίκα + παρέα θα έρθουμε να το κάψουμε !  ::   ::   ::  

Ελπίζω να μην σκάσει καμιά μ@λ@κία έκτακτη και μου χαλάσει το πρόγραμμα...  ::  αλλιώς τα λέμε εκει !!!  ::   ::   :: 

Εννοείται από κοψιδο-πιτο-πατατακικο εφόδια και μπύρες θα είμαστε full φορτωμένοι...!!!

----------


## The Undertaker

αν κατέβει και ο δημήτρης......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
εγώ μπορεί να είμαι και ήδη κάτω....
προσεχώς....

----------


## kabaiver

> Έλα να μαζευόμαστε! 
> Στο αρχικό post μετράμε συμμετέχοντες. Μέχρι την Πέμπτη πριν το event πρέπει να καταλήξουμε σε ένα αριθμό ώστε να υπολογίσουμε το φαϊ (στείλτε pm με αριθμό ατόμων της παρέας σας). Εγώ θα αγοράσω μία ποσότητα σουβλάκια-λουκάνικα-πίτες.
> kabaiver, η ψησταριά σου κατάσχεται!


Ok. Θα τη φέρω! Επίσης θα φέρω και μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και κάτι δάδες που έχω με αντικουνουπικό υγρό.
Να αποφασίσουμε μόνο με ποιον τρόπο θα παίζει τελικά η μουσική.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

> θα τραβήξουμε ρεύμα από πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ
> χαχαχαχα


Μόνο να μην χρησιμοποιήσουμε το καλώδιο σου που ήταν χωρίς γείωση  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

Εντάξει βρε Αννα, πλάκα έκανα.  ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Να αποφασίσουμε μόνο με ποιον τρόπο θα παίζει τελικά η μουσική.


Το πρόβλημα με την Ψαθα είναι οτι τα αυτοκίνητα δεν μπορούν να φτασουν κοντά στην θάλασσα 
http://www.airphotos.gr/photo1/1778.jpg
υπάρχει δρόμος, ενα αρκετά φαρδυ πεζοδρόμιο και το φάρδος της παραλίας είναι αρκετά μεγάλο εως την θάλασσα
το μοναδικό σημείο που το αμάξι φτάνει κοντά στην παραλία ειναι στο τέλος του δρόμου (βλέπε φωτο) αλλα δυστυχώς εκεί υπάρχουν κάποιες κατοικίες και ίσως προκείψει πρόβλημα... επίσης σε αυτό το σημείο μπορεί να υπάρχουν και στημένες σκηνές.
Η καλυτερη περίπτωση είναι αν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε αυτόνομα ηχεία και μακρύ καλώδιο για να μπορούσαμε να τα μεταφέρουμε κοντά στην θάλασσα.

----------


## maragos

> ωραία θα είναι είμαι 100% σίγουρη
> ... αλλα δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει μεταφορικο...



Σε παιρνω εγω <μωρο μου> αν θελεις.

----------


## AV

> Μάλλον παίζει να μπορώ να φέρω μια γεννήτρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος *2 KVA.*
> 
> Και ενδεχομένως και *KARAOKE* για τους καλλίφωνους τολμηρούς φίλους μας.



Δεν δώσατε προσοχή στο post μου!!!

Νεότερα μόλις βεβαιωθώ ότι είναι διαθέσιμη.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από AV
> 
> Μάλλον παίζει να μπορώ να φέρω μια γεννήτρια αν δεν κάνω λάθος *2 KVA.*
> 
> Και ενδεχομένως και *KARAOKE* για τους καλλίφωνους τολμηρούς φίλους μας.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν δώσατε προσοχή στο post μου!!!
> ...


εγω θα φερω βημα

για να βαλουμε τον petzi να βγαλει λογο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Παντως για να είμαι ειλικρινής ούτε εγώ ξέρω ακριβώς που είναι...

----------


## badge

Χμμ.... έχει και ο ximpatzis μια γεννήτρια στην ταράτσα. Μπορούμε να τη δανειστούμε ευγενικά ευγενικά...

... του στυλ "Κώστα, σκάσε, κατάσχεται για 2 μέρες"

----------


## bedrock

Μέσα και εγώ μαζί με τον karlos.. Προσφέρομαι και εγώ για μουσικούλα να επιμεληθώ αλλά ειδικεύομαι μόνο στην ξένη...  ::

----------


## daha

Καλημέρααα!

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθω και εγώ. Θα ενημερώσω την επόμενη εβδομάδα. 

Mένω περιστέρι και υπάρχει μέσο. Αν όντως κάτσει θα σας πώ για να "φορτώσω" κάποιον!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chrislsp

Daha αν πας πες μου γιατί και εγώ θέλω να πάω μα δεν έχω μεταφορικό...μένω πλατεία δέγλερη  ::

----------


## anthony080470

Κι εγώ θα είμαι εκεί.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anthony080470

Ααα, εμένα υπολογίστε δύο άτομα. Οκ;

----------


## B52

> Οκ;


Τι ρωτας βρε ? λες να μην εχουν καρεκλες...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anthony080470
> 
> Οκ;
> 
> 
> Τι ρωτας βρε ? λες να μην εχουν καρεκλες...


Για το φαγητό το λέει.... αμέσως και εσύ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrislsp

Εγώ αν έρθω μη με υπολογίσετε στο φαγητό...ξεκίνησα δίαιτα και τώρα ντύνομαι για το γυμναστήριο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anthony080470

> Εγώ αν έρθω μη με υπολογίσετε στο φαγητό...ξεκίνησα δίαιτα και τώρα ντύνομαι για το γυμναστήριο


  ::   ::   ::  

Ρε φίλε, κάθε δίαιτα έχει μια μέρα για "σαβούρα" Γιατι δεν το κάνεις εκείνη την ημέρα; Συγνώμη, το βράδυ; 

 ::   ::   ::  

Μαζί σου είμαι και εγώ στην δίαιτα.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Εμείς θα είμαστε από 6-7 στην παραλία. Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη πόσοι ακριβώς θα είμαστε και τι θα παίξει με αυτοκίνητα. Εγώ θα έχω αμάξι πάντως και η αναχώρηση θα είναι από το καφέ των Αμπελοκήπων κατά τις 5+. Θα ενημερώσω για το πόσες θέσεις θα είναι διαθέσιμες (καμία-1-2) για να έρθει κόσμος μαζί. Θα πω συγκεκριμένα, όταν θα πλησιάζουν οι μέρες.


Υ.Γ. Εγώ ενδέχεται το βραδάκι να την κάνω σχετικά νωρίς, μιας και έχω μια υποχρέωση. Ενημερωτικά!  ::

----------


## john_active

μεσα σιγουρα!  ::  Εχω και αυτοκινητο και θα φερω κι αλλους!Αν περισσεψει καμια θεση παιρνω και κανεναν...

----------


## prometheus

Θα έρθει εγώ, το μαγιό μου και ένα καφάσι μπήρες ...  ::  

@petzi: Άρχισε να ετοιμάζεις το λόγο σου, γιατί σε βλέπω για μπλουμ στα παγωμένα νερά ...

----------


## geomanous

> Θα έρθει εγώ, το μαγιό μου και ένα καφάσι μπήρες ...


Αν φιλοτιμηθει να με "κουβαλησει" ο προμηθεας... μεσα και εγω μαζι με ενα καφασι μπυρες (επισης)...

----------


## john_active

Εγω πιθανοτατα θα φερω και 4-5 ατομα. Αλλα θα εχω 2 αμαξια οποτε μπορω να παρω αλλα 4 ατομα. Για ρευμα εκτος απο γεννητρια μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε και μετατροπεα αυτοκινητου 12VDC/220VAC και με μια μπαλατεζα φερνουμε ρευμα στην παραλια για laptop η κανενα στερεοφωνικο.Εχει κανεις τετοιο μετατροπεα?Να παρω αν ειναι, εχει στο praktiker.Α μπορω να φερω ενα μινι στερεφωνικο με ανεξαρτητα ηχεια και καλωδιο με jack για συνδεση με laptop.Θα φερω και 2-3 ποτα, Drambuie σιγουρα και καμια vodka-whisky...

----------


## john_active

Τελικα μετατροπεα εχει ο nickpanGR τον οποιο θα φερει(ναι θα ερθει κι αυτος!)

----------


## sokratisg

Να φέρετε και σαπούνι για τα πόδια του zabouni!!! SAVE MARILIA!

----------


## marilia

αρωματικό εννοείται........

----------


## socrates

> αρωματικό εννοείται........


θα διώχνει τα κουνούπια!

----------


## fon_hussan

Φορτώστε.....Και ξεκαλλουπώνετε.

Να υποθέσουμε και σε εκπομπή μάλλον (Ε), δηλαδή σέιβ από την παραλία....;

Μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ πάντως....

----------


## sokratisg

> Μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ πάντως....


Έλα να επιβάλλουμε μαζί την τάξη....Θα είναι και άλλοι mod!  ::   ::  

Θα μας πετάξουν όλους μαζί στην θάλασσα!

Εγώ θα σκάσω μύτη με μπρατσάκια...  ::   ::   ::  (δεν ορκίζομαι κιόλλας)

----------


## petzi

Επικαιροποίησα το αρχικό post. Μετράω 50-70 συμμετοχές. Άντε να τις κατοσταρίσουμε.....
7 ημέρες έμειναν ώς το event και είμαστε σχεδόν έτοιμοι.
@ AV τι αρχεία παίζει το karaoke? μήπως να εμπλουτίσουμε το ρεπερτόριο
o sw1jra που είναι? θα φέρει κανένα fm πομπό?

----------


## manowar

Ολα καλά αλλά με τη μουσική τι θα κάνουμε  :: 

και εννοώ το είδος της μουσικής

----------


## petzi

> Ολα καλά αλλά με τη μουσική τι θα κάνουμε 
> 
> και εννοώ το είδος της μουσικής


αναγκαστικά και, δυστυχώς για σένα (απο το nickname sou δηλαδή) θα πρέπει να παίξει μουσική για όλους - λίγο από όλα. Φέρε το usb stick σου με τα τραγούδια σου.

----------


## koschelidonis

Υπολογίστε και εμένα μέσα..

Θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω και κανα δύο φίλους εκτός AWMN μήπως και τους προσηλυτίσουμε και αυτούς....

Θα κανονίσω να φέρω και Ρακύ απο Κρήτη (παραγωγή μας ενοείτε) για να έχουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό εκτός απο μπύρες και ουίσκι... τώρα πόσο βέβαια δεν ξέρω αλλά θα προσπαθήσω για όσο γίνεται περισσότερο... :( :( :( :(

Εννοείται ότι θα παίξει μπυρόνι αρκετό......

----------


## mojiro

κατι ακομη... και μαλλον το πιο σημαντικο.

το καθε team αναλαμβανει να μαζευει τα σκουπιδια που δημιουργει.
εννοειτε οτι θα υπαρχουν σακουλες για τα σκουπιδια μας τις οποιες
και θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησουμε...

καλο θα ηταν μαλιστα, στο τελος να μεινουν τουλαχιστον 10 ατομα
για να ειναι πιο εγγυημενο το αποτελεσμα.

επισκεπτομαστε ενα χωρο που την αλλη μερα καποιος θα παει να
κανει μπανιο. δε θα θελατε να εισαστε στη θεση του  ::

----------


## socrates

> κατι ακομη... και μαλλον το πιο σημαντικο.


 +++ (Ι*σ*χύει και για τις γόπες που είναι το Νο1 σκουπίδι στις παραλίες)

----------


## commando

commando ευπειθως αναφερω ετοιμος γυρισα απο Ροδο ο,τι χρειαστειτε εδω ειμαι.Μαγκες θα φερετε και καμμια γυναικοπαρεα ε ...  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
Απο αυριο σε συνεργασια με Neuro (gimp expert λεω να επιμελουμαστε ενα φυλλαδιο για εκτυπωση που θα δωσουμε σε γνωστους και συναδελφους για κραχτη οκ?)
@prometheus τι μπυρες θα φερεις βρε?
edit ενημερωσε στο ποστ εμενα με +2 φιλες ισως και απο φαγητα πιτες κλπ κατι θα κανονισει η μανα αναμενω να δω τι θα εχουμε να δωσω αναλογες οδηγιες.1-2 ταψια τοχουμε σιγουρα

----------


## vassilis3

Για να μην χαθούμε...
Οδικές οδηγίες για να φτάσουμε όλοι.

Όλοι ξέρουμε να φτάσουμε στα διόδια Ελευσίνας είτε από Αττική οδό ή από Αθηνών-Κορίνθου

Μόλις φτάσουμε στα διόδια την ώρα της πληρωμής μηδενίζουμε ταυτόχρονα και το οδόμετρό μας.

1.	0 Km Διόδια Ελευσίνας. (2 ευρώ) (φώτο 1)
2.	12 Km Δεξιά στην έξοδο για Ν. Πέραμο (φωτο 2) (προσοχή: είναι η 2η έξοδος, να θυμάστε το χιλιόμετρο)
3.	12,2 Km Δεξιά (όχι για Ν. Πέραμο (φώτο 3))
4.	12,4 Km Ευθεία στην δεξιά πλευρά του δρόμου για Μέγαρα (φωτο 4)
5.	13,8 Km Δεξιά προς Αλεποχώρι και Σχίνο (φωτο 5 &5α)
6.	14,1 Km αριστερά προς Αλεποχώρι (φωτο 6)
7.	15,3 Km Δεξιά προς Αλεποχώρι (φωτο 7)
8.	23,7 Km Κοιτάτε αριστερά σας Στρουθοκάμηλοι) (φωτο  :: 
9.	35,4 Km Δεξιά Προς Ψάθα (φωτο 9) ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! Θυμηθείτε αυτήν την διασταύρωση στον γυρισμό, αν την χάσετε την βάψατε)
10.	38,4 Km Δεξιά (φωτο 10) έχουμε φτάσει απλά η παραλία είναι μονόδρομος και κάνουμε κύκλο για να φτάσουμε στην αρχή της
11.	39,8 Km Αριστερά για να μην χαθούμε στον κύκλο !!!!
12. 39,9 Km Δεξιά για να μην χαθούμε στον κύκλο !!!!
13.	40,2 Km Αριστερά προς Ψάθα – Παραλία (φωτο 11) 
14.	ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ

Οι Φωτο επισυνάπτονται σε .rar

----------


## petzi

> Για να μην χαθούμε...
> Οδικές οδηγίες για να φτάσουμε όλοι.
> .....


Απίστευτο! 
Αεροφωτογραφίες της διαδρομής από το ελικόπτερό σου δεν έβγαλες? Αίσχος! 
 ::   ::

----------


## chrislsp

Εγώ περιμένω απάντηση από έναν γνωστό μου για δουλειά  ::  ...οπότε η τελική μου απάντηση θα έρθει τέλος της βδομάδας...τώρα το πρόβλημα είναι το μεταφορικό  ::  ...αν μέχρι τότε υπάρχει καμιά κενή θέση από Περιστέρι καλώς αλλιώς μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κλείσω ένα 24ωρο  ::  εκεί (στη καλύτερη) για να έρθω και να φύγω με πούλμαν  ::  .

----------


## nektariosko

Δεχεστε και φανταρους στην παρεα?????εαν ναι,τοτε ΠΑΡΩΝ!!!!
(φυσικα μετα γυναικως..!!)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lx911

Εγω λεω να παω προς Λευκαδα που ειναι λιγο ποιο πανω...  ::  
Δεν κλεινουμε κανενα ΚΤΕΛ λεω γω...  ::

----------


## mojiro

Ο Alpha+εθελοντες καθαρισαν ολη την παραλια πριν μια βδομαδα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

υπολογίστε ένα κάρο ακόμα μαζί με ψυγείο και μπόλικο χώρο (ας είναι καλά το C-Max) για άτομα / εφόδια. 
Παρεπιπτώντος όποιος έχει μεγάλα πλαστικά κιούπια ας τα φέρει (νερό+παγάκια+ ποτά μπλουμ)

----------


## sokratisg

> υπολογίστε ένα κάρο ακόμα μαζί με ψυγείο και μπόλικο χώρο (ας είναι καλά το C-Max) για άτομα / εφόδια. 
> Παρεπιπτώντος όποιος έχει μεγάλα πλαστικά κιούπια ας τα φέρει (νερό+παγάκια+ ποτά μπλουμ)


Ρε θηρίο θα έρθεις?!?!?  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Άντε να σε δούμε μετά από τόσο καιρό....  ::  (ή μάλλον όσο προλάβουμε να σε δούμε γιατί μετά από το πολύ αλκοόλ δεν θα βλέπουμε ούτε τις μύτες μας...  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

μετά από μια Σαντορίνη πάει γάντι ένα beach party  :: 
Από κάβες/ψιλικά έχει εκεί γύρω η περιοχή? 

Θα κανονίσουμε κανένα κομβόι?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Θα κανονίσουμε κανένα κομβόι?


Κάτι τέτοιο θα κάνουμε. Εγώ θα έλεγα να φιξάραμε κάποια ώρα (πχ 18:00 ή λίγο νωρίτερα) στα διόδια της Ελευσίνας (να πλήρωνε ο καθένας και να άραζε αμέσως δεξιά, που έχει άπλα) και να ξεκινάγαμε από εκεί. Τα διόδια είναι ένα σημείο από όπου θα περάσουν όλοι και δε βγαίνει κανείς από το δρόμο του...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σωστά! 18:00 στα διόδια ( αμα φέρετε και το πομπουδάκι θα ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα on the road!)

----------


## mojiro

> Σωστά! 18:00 στα διόδια ( αμα φέρετε και το πομπουδάκι θα ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα on the road!)


και το βανακι της ΕΕΤΤ να μας ακολουθα  ::  παρεα με τον blackman

----------


## chrislsp

> Από κάβες/ψιλικά έχει εκεί γύρω η περιοχή?


Αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει ένα μίνι μάρκετ...Μετά έχει περισσότερα όπως φούρνους κτλπ 5 λεπτά με το αμάξι πριν φτάσεις στη παραλία...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Προτείνω να έχουμε τις προμήθειές μας σε τσιγάρα/νερά κτλ από Αθήνα...

----------


## prometheus

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> Θα έρθει εγώ, το μαγιό μου και ένα καφάσι μπήρες ...  
> 
> 
> Αν φιλοτιμηθει να με "κουβαλησει" ο προμηθεας... μεσα και εγω μαζι με ενα καφασι μπυρες (επισης)...


Εννοείτε, φίλε ... το sleeping bag μη ξεχάσεις γιατί θα έχει κουνούπια :Ρ




> @prometheus τι μπυρες θα φερεις βρε?


Προσανατολίζομαι σε mythos κουτάκια ... μη μεθύσουμε κιόλας !!!

Για το καθάρισμα εννοείτε ότι είμαστε αρκέτα μεγάλα παιδάκια και θα φροντίσουμε να μαζέψουμε τα κουβαδάκια μας.

----------


## batman_9697

να δούμε εμείς που δεν έχουμε αμάξια πώς θα έρθουμε........
ΚΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ......

----------


## vassilis3

Για αυτούς που θα πάνε πρώτοι

1. τα αυτοκίνητα μπορούν να φτάσουν σχετικά κοντά στην παραλία μόνο στην αρχή της (πρός τις ταβέρνες)
2. εκεί όμως υπάρχουν λίγα σπιτάκια και ενδεχομένως να ενοχλούμε
3. σπιτια δεν υπάρχουν προς το τέλος της παραλίας αλλά τα αυτοκίνητα είναι σχετικά απομακρισμένα, οπότε θα χρειαστουν καλώδια για τη μουσική και μια γενικότερη ταλαιπορία

καλό είναι να πάει και κάποιος από τους περσινούς που ξερουνε την παραλία καλύτερα οπότε και να επελεγη το καλύτερο μέρος.

Υ.Γ. Στο αντίστοιχο περσινό μέρος τώρα υπαρχει μια καντίνα

----------


## mojiro

> Υ.Γ. Στο αντίστοιχο περσινό μέρος τώρα υπαρχει μια καντίνα


δε κανουν τετοια λαθη...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## trendy

Θα προσπαθήσω να φέρω τα ρεμάλια της Αγίας (vector, machine22 - αν είναι έξω το κωλόψαρο - , geovill, ajn, dolfinpg)
Θα φέρουμε τα ποτάκια, νεράκια και στην ανάγκη κανένα κοψιδάκι.

----------


## kabaiver

Πήγα χθες για μπάνιο στην εν λόγω παραλία και μπορώ να πως πως είναι πολύ καλά τα πράγματα εκεί. Η κλασική διαδρομή είναι από ΜΕΓΑΡΑ αλλά γι'αυτούς που ξέρουν υπάρχει άλλη μία από ΜΑΝΔΡΑ, λίγο πριν την τελική έξοδο της Αττικής Οδού. Πολύ ωραία όμως και η πρόταση του *vassilis3* με τις φωτογραφίες! Νά'σαι καλά! Το καλύτερο θα είναι να συναντηθούμε όσο πιο πολλοί γίνεται μετά τα διόδια της Ελευσίνας, όπως και προτάθηκε, και να έχουμε καλού-κακού και από μία εκτύπωση με τις φωτο-οδηγίες.

Εγώ θα φέρω μια μεγάλη ψησταριά όπως είπα (θα ρίξω τα καθίσματα στο αμάξι για να χωρέσει), κάρβουνα, δάδες, ψυγειάκι με πάγο κλπ και γενικώς έχει γίνει ένας μικρός προγραμματισμός με άλλα παιδιά από την περιοχή μου και για τις υπόλοιπες προμήθειες.

Κανάς Πειραιώτης να πάρει την Άννα;

----------


## mojiro

> να μαγειρέψω τιποτα?
> μαγειρεύω καλά θα δειτε


με ταπερακια θα ερθεις ?????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ε εε ένας είναι Ο μαγειρας εδω μέσα...

----------


## darkangel

> Εγω λεω να παω προς Λευκαδα που ειναι λιγο ποιο πανω...  
> Δεν κλεινουμε κανενα ΚΤΕΛ λεω γω...


μολις γυρισα απο Λευκαδα χιχι αλλα εκει χωρις τουτου δενννννν

----------


## Neuro

Λόγο ότι δεν είδα να το αναφέρει κανένας άλλος, μπορώ να αναλάβω ως ψήστης (αναφέρομαι στα κρεατικά). Υπάρχει πολύχρονη εμπειρία και καταγωγή από Ρούμελη. Για επιτυχία και ευκολία στο ψήσιμο είναι απαραίτητα κάποια πράγματα. 

1.Αλάτι, πιπέρι, λεμόνι, ρίγανη.
2.Δοχεία/πιατέλες για προετοιμασία των άψητων και σερβίρισμα των ψημένων.
3.Μαχαίρια, πιρούνια/πιρούνες/λαβίδα αφού θα υπάρχουν και άλλα κρεατικά πέρα από σουβλάκια.
4.Φτυαράκι/φαράσι για τα κάρβουνα. Επίσης, δε ξέρω τι βάθος θα έχουν οι ψησταριές που θα φέρεται αλλά για βαθιές ψησταριές, βγάλτε τη στάχτη για εύκολη και χωρίς βρομιές μεταφορά και μπορούμε να τις γεμίσουμε με άμμο από τη παραλία.
5.Εάν είναι δυνατό ένα πτυσσόμενο τραπεζάκι.
6.Ένα-δύο πλαστικά μπουκαλάκια με τρυπημένα καπάκια για καταστολή της φωτιάς από το λίπος των κρεατικών.
7.Τσιμπίδα ψησταριάς για να μπορούμε να σηκώσουμε τις σχάρες για προσθήκη κάρβουνου και για να απλώσουμε τη φωτιά.
8.Ένα-δύο σκληρά χαρτόνια για να κάνουμε αέρα. Εφημερίδα, κύβους προσανάμματος και οινόπνευμα για προσάναμμα.

Κάποια από αυτά μπορώ να φέρω εγώ αλλά ως εργένης δεν έχω πλήρες νοικοκυριό οπότε κάποιες σύζυγοι να βοηθήσουν. Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μια ιδέα για το πόσα κρεατικά θα έχουμε ώστε να υπάρχει το ανάλογο κάρβουνο. Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε δύο ψησταριές και τι μέγεθος;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Και εγώ μπορώ να συμβάλω στο ψήσιμο... Μεγάλη εμπειρία και εδώ  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Υπάρχουν μικρές ψηστιέρες με κάρβουνο που μπορείτε να βρειτε σε πολυκαταστήματα / supermarket. είναι εξηπηρετικές μιας και δεν πιάνουν χώρο.
Επίσης μήπως είναι "έξυπνο" να κουβαλίσουμε κανένα UPS???!? τόσσα πήρετε!

----------


## antonisk7

ενας ψήστης με τη γυναίκα του ακόμαααα !!! 

Βάλτε με στη λίστα, με την πτυσσόμενη ψησταριά μου (50Χ50 εκατοστά η επιφάνεια ψησίματος) , καρβουνά, ορισμένα κρεατικά (παντσέτες, λουκάνικα και μερικά χειροποίητα σουβλάκια είναι καλή ιδέα), πιτούλες και καλή διάθεση !

Αντώνης

----------


## commando

ρε beach party η Βλαχικα θα το κανουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

> ρε beach party η Βλαχικα θα το κανουμε


θες αρνάκι ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Έτσι να είμαστε αρκετοί για ψήσιμο, γιατί ζέστη θα έχει, κρέας αρκετό θα υπάρχει, να μοιραστούμε την δουλειά γιατί μπάνιο στον ιδρώτα και την τσίκνα θα κάνουμε. Commando δε νομίζω να σε χαλάνε τα κοψίδια ή δεν είναι πολύ trendy για τις φίλες σου;  ::   ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> θες αρνάκι ?


Μη λέτε για αρνιά, γιατί έτσι και κατεβάσω τις σούβλες και τα μοτέρια, θα γίνει της κακομοίρας!  ::

----------


## liousis

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...Εάν μπορέσω να είμαι παρόν και εγώ από Χαλκίδα, μήπως ξέρει κανένας ο δρόμος που έχω σημειώσει στον χάρτη εάν είναι εύκολος-βατός για να αποφύγω τον κύκλο από την εθνική οδό...  ::

----------


## commando

> Έτσι να είμαστε αρκετοί για ψήσιμο, γιατί ζέστη θα έχει, κρέας αρκετό θα υπάρχει, να μοιραστούμε την δουλειά γιατί μπάνιο στον ιδρώτα και την τσίκνα θα κάνουμε. Commando δε νομίζω να σε χαλάνε τα κοψίδια ή δεν είναι πολύ trendy για τις φίλες σου;


ειδες στολεγα θα τσικνισει μεχρι το στρατοπεδο των καταδρομων και θα σκασουν τα πεινασμενα κομαντα και θα την πεσουν στις τρεντυ φιλες μου!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...Εάν μπορέσω να είμαι παρόν και εγώ από Χαλκίδα, μήπως ξέρει κανένας ο δρόμος που έχω σημειώσει στον χάρτη εάν είναι εύκολος-βατός για να αποφύγω τον κύκλο από την εθνική οδό...


Αττική οδός και έφτασες  ::  (άντε να τα πούμε)

----------


## liousis

> (άντε να τα πούμε)


Xαθήκαμε βρε Χάρη Δάσκαλε....  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...Εάν μπορέσω να είμαι παρόν και εγώ από Χαλκίδα, μήπως ξέρει κανένας ο δρόμος που έχω σημειώσει στον χάρτη εάν είναι εύκολος-βατός για να αποφύγω τον κύκλο από την εθνική οδό...


Το κομμάτι Μαγούλα - Παλιοχώρι - Όρος Πατέρα - Ψάθα το έχω κάνει με ποδήλατο και σε διαβεβαιώ πως είναι μια πολύ ωραία διαδρομή (αν την κάνεις μέρα).

Για (λίγο παραπάνω) περιπέτεια στην συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα, αξίζει τον κόπο και ο δρόμος είναι μια χαρά. Απλά υπολόγισε πως ανεβαίνεις ολόκληρο το όρος Πατέρα και φυσικά το κατεβαίνεις για να βγείς μπροστά στην Ψάθα.

Φυσικά η επιστροφή...ούτε κατά διάνοια από εκεί!

----------


## kabaiver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...Εάν μπορέσω να είμαι παρόν και εγώ από Χαλκίδα, μήπως ξέρει κανένας ο δρόμος που έχω σημειώσει στον χάρτη εάν είναι εύκολος-βατός για να αποφύγω τον κύκλο από την εθνική οδό... 
> 
> 
> Το κομμάτι Μαγούλα - Παλιοχώρι - Όρος Πατέρα - Ψάθα το έχω κάνει με ποδήλατο και σε διαβεβαιώ πως είναι μια πολύ ωραία διαδρομή (αν την κάνεις μέρα).
> 
> Για (λίγο παραπάνω) περιπέτεια στην συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα, αξίζει τον κόπο και ο δρόμος είναι μια χαρά. Απλά υπολόγισε πως ανεβαίνεις ολόκληρο το όρος Πατέρα και φυσικά το κατεβαίνεις για να βγείς μπροστά στην Ψάθα.
> 
> Φυσικά η επιστροφή...ούτε κατά διάνοια από εκεί!


Επειδή το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι του δρόμου που δείχνεις το έκανα αυτή την Κυριακή, σε διαβεβαιώ πως είναι πάρα πολύ καλός (παραείναι καλός θα έλεγα). Απλά έχει στροφές όπως και όλοι οι δρόμοι που καταλήγουν σε θάλασσα από βουνό.

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...Εάν μπορέσω να είμαι παρόν και εγώ από Χαλκίδα, μήπως ξέρει κανένας ο δρόμος που έχω σημειώσει στον χάρτη εάν είναι εύκολος-βατός για να αποφύγω τον κύκλο από την εθνική οδό...


Από Οινόη, Βίλλια, μάλλον είναι μερικά χλμ. πιο λίγο...

----------


## john_active

Να κανονισουμε κανα ραντεβου οσοι θα εχουν κενες θεσεις.Ειναι κριμα να μην μπορεσει να ερθει καποιος επειδη δεν εχει μεταφορικο.Θα μπορουσαμε να δωσουμε ραντεβου σε καποιο μετρο να μπορουν να ερθουν ευκολα ολοι,πχ εμενα θα με βολευε στο μετρο στη μεσογειων, ωστε να φυγουμε και κατευθειαν για αττικη οδο.Τελικα στερεοφωνικο να φερω?η θα εχει ο AV?

-εγω τελικα θα εχω 3 τουλαχιστον κενες θεσεις.

----------


## liousis

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας...  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Υπολογιστε αλλο ενα αυτοκινητο και 3 θεσεις ελευθερες.Αναχωρηση απο το σκυλοκαφε Αμπελοκηπων.Οβερ

----------


## commando

> Υπολογιστε αλλο ενα αυτοκινητο και 3 θεσεις ελευθερες.Αναχωρηση απο το σκυλοκαφε Αμπελοκηπων.Οβερ


με pontiac Transam  ::   ::   ::  αμα ειναι να ερθω με σενα για μουρη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ap6674/sw1ggw

Μεσα και εγω αλλα δεν ψεινω δεν μαγειρευω .
θα φερω καρβουνα ,μπυρες και ουζακι

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spyros_28
> 
> Υπολογιστε αλλο ενα αυτοκινητο και 3 θεσεις ελευθερες.Αναχωρηση απο το σκυλοκαφε Αμπελοκηπων.Οβερ
> 
> 
> με pontiac Transam    αμα ειναι να ερθω με σενα για μουρη


Μακαρι να το ειχα,ασχετα που το πουλανε πληρως εξοπλισμενο με τα παντα, αλλα αυτο που εχω κανει την δουλεια του.

----------


## petzi

φαίνεται ότι τα 100 άτομα μαζευόμαστε χαλαρά, αν και νομίζω ότι αρκετοί θα έρθουν με απόφαση της τελευταίας στιγμής.
Πολλοί έχουμε πορωθεί για να περάσουμε ωραία και αυτό είναι εγγύηση για μία super βραδυά.
Μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα (πχ 19:00 - 21:00) να συνενοηθούμε στο irc για το τι θα αναλάβει ο καθένας ώστε να είμαστε οκ? να δώσουμε πληροφορίες κλπ?

*Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο δρόμος είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνος το βράδυ και ότι θα χρειαστεί προσοχή στην επιστροφη - Προσοχή! Κίνδυνος! Dont drink and drive!*

----------


## mojiro

το βραδυ ? πιο βραδυ ? το χαραμα θες να πεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

που βγαινει το τερας της λιμνης  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nuke

καλά έτσι και έρθουν όλοι όσοι πόσταραν θα γίνει *Ο* πανικός..

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## batman_9697

> Υπολογιστε αλλο ενα αυτοκινητο και 3 θεσεις ελευθερες.Αναχωρηση απο το σκυλοκαφε Αμπελοκηπων.Οβερ



εγώ εγώ θα με πάρεισ???????

----------


## batman_9697

μπορεί να μην ξέρω να ψίνω.......
όμως ξέρω να τρώω.......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

> Μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα (πχ 19:00 - 21:00) να συνενοηθούμε στο irc για το τι θα αναλάβει ο καθένας ώστε να είμαστε οκ? να δώσουμε πληροφορίες κλπ?


Μήπως να στήναμε ένα ωραιότατο VoIP conference αυτή την ώρα που λες σε κάποιο νούμερο, έστω και παράλληλα με το IRC; Δόξα τον Πανάγαθο Asterisks έχουμε παντού, και από conf rooms βρωμάει ο τόπος.

Just a thought...

----------


## badge

Και κάτι ακόμα... μήπως ΤΥΧΟΝ έχει κανείς δορυφορικό πιάτο + τερματικό εξοπλισμό τα οποία τροφοδοτούμενα από τη γεννήτρια, ανεβασμένα σε ένα δέντρο και σε συνδυασμό με ένα ωραιότατο access point, θα μας έδιναν πρόσβαση Internet + VPN με AWMN στην παραλία;

*ΚΑΛΑ ΜΗ ΒΑΡΑΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ !!!*

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Απογευματάκι της Παρασκευής κανονίζουμε voip conference...

----------


## spyros_28

> Απογευματάκι της Παρασκευής κανονίζουμε voip conference...


Αυτοι που δουλευουν Παρασκευη δεν μπορουν να μπουν στο conference,γινεται Σαββατο πρωι για πιο ευκολα?

Batman,παρε το batmobile και ελα στο καφε να φυγουμε παρεα.Μια θεση πιαστηκε,αλλες 2.Βιαστειτε.

----------


## sokratisg

> Μη λέτε για αρνιά, γιατί έτσι και κατεβάσω τις σούβλες και τα μοτέρια, θα γίνει της κακομοίρας!


Άσε γιατί εσύ είσαι ικανός να κάνεις πατέντα και η σούβλα να γυρνάει από τις στροφές του κινητήρα!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  

*@commando*
Βλέπω ότι ετοιμάζεται τρελό βλαχο-γλέντι!
Δεν φέρνεις και καμιά φίλη σου από τα γνωστά μπας και λιγδώσει λίγο το άντερό της;  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> καλά έτσι και έρθουν όλοι όσοι πόσταραν θα γίνει *Ο* πανικός..


θα υποστει καθιζηση η παραλια μετα απο το Event  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> Απογευματάκι της Παρασκευής κανονίζουμε voip conference...
> 
> 
> Αυτοι που δουλευουν Παρασκευη δεν μπορουν να μπουν στο conference,γινεται Σαββατο πρωι για πιο ευκολα?
> 
> Batman,παρε το batmobile και ελα στο καφε να φυγουμε παρεα.Μια θεση πιαστηκε,αλλες 2.Βιαστειτε.


θέλω ακόμα μία θέση παρακαλώ..[για έναν φίλο μου(που είναι και αυτος μέλος του awmn)]

----------


## spyros_28

2 θεσεις out.Αλλη μια.Ποιος την θελει?

----------


## lagman

H Αννα

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## chrislsp

Εγώ προς το παρόν προσπαθώ να ψήσω τον αδερφό μου να έρθει...έχει αμάξι  ::  ...μακάρι να έρθω γιατί απ'ότι κατάλαβα θα γίνει Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ  ::  ...Το κόβω να έχουμε περισσότερο κόσμο και από τα μπαράκια που είναι εκεί!Θα τους "κλέψουμε" τη πελατεία!!!  ::

----------


## spyros_28

Ποια πελατεια?Με το που θα δουν μπουγιο θα ερθουν να δουν τι γινεται.Θα γινει της π@%&#νας το καγκελο.Πανηγυρι.  ::   ::

----------


## chrislsp

Θα κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να μας διώξουν, το κόβω για καταγγελία διατάραξης κοινής ησυχίας  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

καμια ελευθερη γινεται φερτε αλλιως δεν γινεται παιχνιδι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## prometheus

> καμια ελευθερη γινεται φερτε αλλιως δεν γινεται παιχνιδι


Είσαι ρατσιστής φίλε ... μην έρθεις !!!

----------


## petzi

Για αναμετάδοση του χαβαλέ στο awmntv χρειαζόμαστε καμιά 3gDataCard άν έχει κανείς να παραχωρήσει (αν την έχει δωρεάν) ώστε να streamaroume μεσω inet >awmn στους 2-3 που δεν θα έρθουν.
-----------
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ EXTRA HAPPENING!
Είναι ευκαιρία να καταγράψουμε σε videο το γεγονός αλλά και πολλούς κομβούχους να δίνουν συνέντευξη για τους κόμβους τους. Γιαυτό ετοιμαστείτε να δώσετε συνεντεξη για το awmn-tv. 
Zητείται video-editor για post-production ώστε το τελικό προιον να προβληθεί αποκλειστικά από το δίκτυο πριν δωθεί για sharing!
Επίσης ζητείται εξοπλισμός για καλύτερο φωτισμό (προβολέας κλπ)
-----------
ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΜΕΝΟ CHAT στο IRC - DC από τις 18:00 και μετά και voip conferences για υποστήριξη πελατών. STAY TUNED!
-----------
*DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE! Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΤΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ!*

----------


## vassilis3

Όπως περιέγραψα σε προηγούμενο post πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να μεταφέρουμε ήχο κοντά στην θάλασσα.
Ο Petzi έγραψε για κάποια προέκταση εταζέρας αυτοκινήτου αλλα δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει ανταποκριση. Γιατί?!!
Πάντως πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση
Η γεννητρια σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε ένα στέρεο να παίξει αλλά νομίζω οτι θα παράγει και αρκετό θόρυβο ταυτόχρονα, (ειδικα αν είναι δίχρονη) οπότε θα πρέπει να βγει εκτός μετά της 12-12:30 ισως και νωρίτερα το UPS δεν νομίζω ότι θα κρατήσει για πολύ οπότε τα αυτοκίνητα και η προέκταση του ήχου μέσα από αυτά είναι η μόνη διέξοδος.

Γενικότερα θα έλεγα να οργανωθούν ομάδες, δηλαδή
αυτός που θα φέρει την ψησταριά να έρθει σε επαφή με αυτούς που θα φέρου τα κάρβουνα, το προσάναμα, το αλάτι το πιπέρι την ρίγανι, το κρέας τον πυροσβεστήρα και γενικότερα ότι του είναι απαραίτητο για να ολοκληρώσει το έργο του και ταυτόχρονα να είναι υπεύθηνος για την ολοκήρωσή του
Το ίδιο ισχύει για τον ήχο,
Δηλαδη λόγου χάρι ο DJ να τους οργανώσει ώστε στο τέλος να μην λειψουν καλώδια τροφοδοτικά ηχεία fm trasmiters κλπ
Αυριο θα προσπαθήσουμε να τα οργανώσουμε λίγο με τον Petzi
και ο Θεος βοηθός

Προσοχη: δεν οδηγάμε μεθυσμένοι, δεν κολυμπάμε μεθυσμένοι.[/u]

----------


## nikpet

Ο επόμενος που θα ξανακάνει post άσχετο με το topic είναι υποψήφιος για ban.

Ελπίζω μέχρι το Σάββατο να έχετε μάθει να συμπεριφέρεστε σωστά και να μιλάτε όπως πρέπει.


Τα post που αφαιρέθηκαν από το thread θα εξεταστούν από τους mods και θα δοθούν οι πρέπουσες ποινές. 

Οποιος συνεχίσει στο ίδιο τέμπο, το μόνο που κάνει είναι να δυσχαιρένει τη θέση του.


Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nikpet

Το παρόν ξεκλειδώνεται...

Επιβλήθηκε φίμωτρο 24 ώρων στους χρήστες dalton και nefalim...

Εντός της ημέρας και μετά από αποφάση όλων των Mods, θα αποφασιστούν τυχόν περαιτέρω ποινές και ενέργειες.


Η ομάδα Συντονιστών.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από TaRaNTuLa
> 
> Μη λέτε για αρνιά, γιατί έτσι και κατεβάσω τις σούβλες και τα μοτέρια, θα γίνει της κακομοίρας! 
> 
> 
> Άσε γιατί εσύ είσαι ικανός να κάνεις πατέντα και η σούβλα να γυρνάει από τις στροφές του κινητήρα!!!     
> 
> *@commando*
> Βλέπω ότι ετοιμάζεται τρελό βλαχο-γλέντι!
> Δεν φέρνεις και καμιά φίλη σου από τα γνωστά μπας και λιγδώσει λίγο το άντερό της;


εστειλα μηνυμα αλλα ειναι Αγγλια η αλλες ειναι Πολωνια,παιζει να ερθουν κανα 2 απο εκει γειτονια!!

----------


## tolishawk

Το πιό πιθανόν μέσα και εγώ με *Kotsos και μία φίλη μου.*

Και μία ιδέα. Μπορούμε να φέρουμε κάποιοι ψησταριές μιας χρήσης. Περιέχουν κάρβουνα, σχαρίτσα και 2 σπίρτα 10 πόντους (με το συμπάθιο) για εύκολο άναμα. Στοιχίζουν περίπου 5 €. Πιστεύω είναι μία καλή λύση και σίγουρα πιο πρακτική από τις μεγάλες ψησταριάρες. Έχουν μικρό μέγεθος, αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι περίπου 30x40. Και βεβαίως κανένα κρεατικό. Εγώ κάτι θα φέρω. Μην νομίζετε όμως οτι θα σας ταΐσω όλους. 

Έχει πολλά κουνούπια εκεί παιδιά. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ

See you at the beach party  ::   ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

> Το πιό πιθανόν μέσα και εγώ με *Kotsos και μία φίλη μου.*
> 
> Και μία ιδέα. Μπορούμε να φέρουμε κάποιοι ψησταριές μιας χρήσης. Περιέχουν κάρβουνα, σχαρίτσα και 2 σπίρτα 10 πόντους (με το συμπάθιο) για εύκολο άναμα. Στοιχίζουν περίπου 5 €. Πιστεύω είναι μία καλή λύση και σίγουρα πιο πρακτική από τις μεγάλες ψησταριάρες. Έχουν μικρό μέγεθος, αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι περίπου 30x40. Και βεβαίως κανένα κρεατικό. Εγώ κάτι θα φέρω. Μην νομίζετε όμως οτι θα σας ταΐσω όλους. 
> 
> Έχει πολλά κουνούπια εκεί παιδιά. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
> 
> See you at the beach party


αγαπητεέ τόλη,έχεις μείνει πίσω,τις ψισταριές και τα κρεατικά τα έχουμε κανινίσει ήδη.........

----------


## kakalos

Κι εγώ μέσα με ψυγειάκι,κρασιά,μπύρες,κεμπάπ,λουκάνικα,παριζάκια,σαλάμια,ψωμιά και γυναίκες...όλα σε άγνωστες ποσότητες και ποιότητες....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nrgman

Ρε παιδιά θα γυρίσει κανείς πίσω πριν το ξημέρωμα της κυριακής? Μάλλον δουλεύω κυριακή πρωί.

----------


## dti

> Όπως περιέγραψα σε προηγούμενο post πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να μεταφέρουμε ήχο κοντά στην θάλασσα.
> Ο Petzi έγραψε για κάποια προέκταση εταζέρας αυτοκινήτου αλλα δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει ανταποκριση. Γιατί?!!
> Πάντως πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση
> Η γεννητρια σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε ένα στέρεο να παίξει αλλά νομίζω οτι θα παράγει και αρκετό θόρυβο ταυτόχρονα, (ειδικα αν είναι δίχρονη) οπότε θα πρέπει να βγει εκτός μετά της 12-12:30 ισως και νωρίτερα το UPS δεν νομίζω ότι θα κρατήσει για πολύ οπότε τα αυτοκίνητα και η προέκταση του ήχου μέσα από αυτά είναι η μόνη διέξοδος.


Μπορώ να διαθέσω αν χρειάζεστε 1 μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 65 Ah που μπορεί να κρατήσει οτιδήποτε λειτουργεί με 12 V για καμιά ώρα (μη μου την "πεθάνετε" κιόλας...). Αν φέρουν κι άλλοι από μια μπαταρία, νομίζω οτι θα έχετε ήχο για αρκετές ώρες, αρκεί να εξασφαλίσετε και μια "πηγή" για τον ήχο (τί καλύτερο από ένα pc με mp3's; ), ενισχυτή και κάποια ηχεία.

Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να έλθω, καθώς φεύγω για διακοπές 2 εβδομάδων το Σάββατο... 
Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για τη μπαταρία επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου για να την παραλάβετε από Ν. Ιωνία μόνο αύριο το απόγευμα.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Ερώτηση... κρίσεως: Πόσοι θα έρθουν με τα παιδιά τους; (χοντρικά πάντα)  ::  
Αν τελικά "καταφέρω" και έρθω οικογενειακά, να ξέρω τι παίζει.  ::  
Δεν πάει να είμαι ο μόνος με πιτσιρίκια εκεί. (10 και 12 ετών αντίστοιχα)  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Δεν πάει να είμαι ο μόνος με πιτσιρίκια εκεί. (10 και 12 ετών αντίστοιχα)


Μανώλη,10 ετών εσύ και 12 τα πιτσιρίκια;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Ερώτηση... κρίσεως: Πόσοι θα έρθουν με τα παιδιά τους; (χοντρικά πάντα)  
> Αν τελικά "καταφέρω" και έρθω οικογενειακά, να ξέρω τι παίζει.  
> Δεν πάει να είμαι ο μόνος με πιτσιρίκια εκεί. (10 και 12 ετών αντίστοιχα)


Μην αγχωνεσαι και εμεις παιδια ειμαστε...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Δεν πάει να είμαι ο μόνος με πιτσιρίκια εκεί. (10 και 12 ετών αντίστοιχα) 
> 
> 
> Μανώλη,10 ετών εσύ και 12 τα πιτσιρίκια;;;


Δεν πιάνεστε με τίποτα.  ::  
Σε άλλες ενότητες, βλέπω διάφορα "ψιλοflames".  ::  
Από το να γεμίζουμε όμως ban εξαιτίας διαφόρων flames, προτιμώ τα όποια λογοπαίγνια. Εσείς;  ::  

Τελικά ποιοι θα είναι με... κουτσούβελα στην παραλία;  ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassilis3
> 
> Όπως περιέγραψα σε προηγούμενο post πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος να μεταφέρουμε ήχο κοντά στην θάλασσα.
> Ο Petzi έγραψε για κάποια προέκταση εταζέρας αυτοκινήτου αλλα δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει ανταποκριση. Γιατί?!!
> Πάντως πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση
> Η γεννητρια σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε ένα στέρεο να παίξει αλλά νομίζω οτι θα παράγει και αρκετό θόρυβο ταυτόχρονα, (ειδικα αν είναι δίχρονη) οπότε θα πρέπει να βγει εκτός μετά της 12-12:30 ισως και νωρίτερα το UPS δεν νομίζω ότι θα κρατήσει για πολύ οπότε τα αυτοκίνητα και η προέκταση του ήχου μέσα από αυτά είναι η μόνη διέξοδος.
> 
> 
> Μπορώ να διαθέσω αν χρειάζεστε 1 μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 65 Ah που μπορεί να κρατήσει οτιδήποτε λειτουργεί με 12 V για καμιά ώρα (μη μου την "πεθάνετε" κιόλας...). Αν φέρουν κι άλλοι από μια μπαταρία, νομίζω οτι θα έχετε ήχο για αρκετές ώρες, αρκεί να εξασφαλίσετε και μια "πηγή" για τον ήχο (τί καλύτερο από ένα pc με mp3's; ), ενισχυτή και κάποια ηχεία.
> ...


δεν ξέρω αν θα καταλήξουμε τελικά σε μιά τέτεια λυση
εξακολουθώ να πιστευω στην προεκταση των ηχείων από ενα αυτοκίνητο στην παραλία αλλα δεν βλέπω φως.
Όπως και να έχει πάντως ευχαριστουμε για την πρόταση συνεισφοράς σου, θα την εκμεταλευτουμε αν καταλήξουμε σε τέτεια λυση.

Υ.Γ. Καλά να περάσεις και εσύ στις διακοπές σου.

----------


## petzi

vmanolis, η παραλία μας χωράει όλους και παιδιά και μεγάλους.
Ξέρω ότι θα έρθουν άλλα 4-6 παιδάκια (nickpangr, aries_manos, ευγενία). Θα φέρω μία σκηνή και φουσκωτό στρώμα για τα παιδάκια που θέλουν να κοιμηθούν. 

Και μιας που μιλάμε για "παιδάκια"
Σήμερα πήγα στα Jumbo και αγόρασα τα τελευταία accessories: 
- φωσφορίζοντα κολιέ-βραχιόλια κλπ για εντυπωσιακές εμφανίσεις στο σκοτάδι (0,50 λεπτά το ένα)
- Νεροπίστολα σε όλα τα μεγέθη από 0,50 έως 5,00 για ένα 2λιτρο μεγάλο
- Φακός με led που φοριέται στο κεφάλι (σαν των ανθρακωρίχων) 3,00 ευρώ (πολύ χρησιμο για τους ψηστες αλλά και για τα μερεμέτια στους κόμβους)

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> - Νεροπίστολα σε όλα τα μεγέθη από 0,50 έως 5,00 για ένα 2λιτρο μεγάλο:


δεν είσαι λίγο μικρός να παίζεις με επικίνδυνα όπλα?
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Photos/ ... ARTY01.jpg
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Photos/ ... srwars.jpg

----------


## spyros_28

Εγω λεω να χωριστουμε σε 2 ομαδες και να παιξουμε cs water edition.

Δηλωνω συμμετοχη για counterterrorist.Αλλος?  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Εγώ θα έρθω με το πιεστικό... Τι νεροπίστολα και αηδίες...  ::

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> - Νεροπίστολα σε όλα τα μεγέθη από 0,50 έως 5,00 για ένα 2λιτρο μεγάλο:
> 
> 
> δεν είσαι λίγο μικρός να παίζεις με επικίνδυνα όπλα?
> http://info.awmn/images/stories/Photos/ ... ARTY01.jpg
> http://info.awmn/images/stories/Photos/ ... srwars.jpg


σου έχω πάρει και εσένα ένα, αλλά θα πρέπει να έρθεις για να το πάρεις!
(αλήθεια!)  ::

----------


## Neuro

Λίγο OT αλλά έχει να κάνει με το γενικό κλίμα στο forum και τα νεροπίστολα του Petzi.

Προτείνω να προχωρήσουμε την ιδέα με τα νεροπίστολα σε μία full scale μπουγελομάχη για την επίλυση των προβλημάτων του routing/υπηρεσιών/κλίκας/προβληματικών links/κτλ. Γιατί να χαλάμε τις καρδιές με διαξιφισμούς στο forum ενώ με μία μπουγελομάχη και να το διασκεδάσουμε μπορούμε και να δροσιστούμε και να έχουμε ισάξια αν όχι καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Επίσης θα ευχαριστήσει τους gamers των CS, CoD κτλ και τον commando που θα θυμηθεί την εκπαίδευσή του.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Λίγο OT αλλά έχει να κάνει με το γενικό κλίμα στο forum και τα νεροπίστολα του Petzi.
> 
> Προτείνω να προχωρήσουμε την ιδέα με τα νεροπίστολα σε μία full scale μπουγελομάχη


Μονομαχία στο Ελ... Ψάθα (όπως λένε Ελ Πάσο)  ::   ::   ::  
Μόνο με προσοχή μην φάει κάποια αδέσποτη ο άμαχος πλυθησμός (βλέπε παιδιά, αν και μάλλον θα λάβουν και αυτά μέρος πιστεύω).

----------


## vmanolis

> Για *αναμετάδοση* του χαβαλέ στο awmntv χρειαζόμαστε καμιά 3gDataCard άν έχει κανείς να παραχωρήσει (αν την έχει δωρεάν) ώστε να streamaroume μεσω inet >awmn στους 2-3 που δεν θα έρθουν.
> -----------


Πριν λίγο που μίλησα με kinglyr, μου είπε ότι από την Ψάθα φαίνεται ο πύργος του ΟΤΕ στην Πάρνηθα.  ::  
Άρα λογικά θα φαίνεται και ο κόμβος του ΑΜΔΑ εκεί. Τι λέτε οι γνώστες του θέματος;  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

α ρε petzi και νόμιζα ότι θα είχα την πρωτοτυπία. χαλάλι! θα αναμετρηθούμε στα 10 μέτρα (αν τα καταφέρουν δηλαδή τα νερομπιστολα σου)  ::

----------


## commando

water condom bombs!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## panste

Έκτακτο Παράρτημα

LIVE σε μία και μόνο εμφάνιση, ο μέγας «τραγουδιαρης» Trackoumel θα μας «εκτελέσεί» την τελευταία του επιτυχία «Άτιμε Γιαννάκη μου φαγες το γκομενάκι»

----------


## kabaiver

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> Για *αναμετάδοση* του χαβαλέ στο awmntv χρειαζόμαστε καμιά 3gDataCard άν έχει κανείς να παραχωρήσει (αν την έχει δωρεάν) ώστε να streamaroume μεσω inet >awmn στους 2-3 που δεν θα έρθουν.
> -----------
> 
> 
> Πριν λίγο που μίλησα με kinglyr, μου είπε ότι από την Ψάθα φαίνεται ο πύργος του ΟΤΕ στην Πάρνηθα.  
> Άρα λογικά θα φαίνεται και ο κόμβος του ΑΜΔΑ εκεί. Τι λέτε οι γνώστες του θέματος;


Μίλησες με το Γιάννη; Τι λέει; Θα έρθει κι αυτός; Τον έχω χάσει τώρα που δεν πατάω στη δουλειά λόγω αναρρωτικής.

----------


## mojiro

...

----------


## vassilis3

@ mojiro φίλες σου είναι? Ευχομαι να φτάσουνε μαζί με μας
@ kayak
κορίτσια αν σας πιάσουνε τη βάψατε, δεν έχετε πληρώσει τέλη κυκλοφορίας 2χρονια τώρα

----------


## vassilis3

(Επισυνάπτονται φωτο (big) απο το περσινό σημείο συνάντησης.
Με μεγαλες πιθανότητες να είναι το ίδιο αλλα θα αποφασιστεί εκείνη στην στιγμή λαμβάνοντας υπ'οψιν τις συνθήκες της στιγμής
επίσης στο αρχικό post θα δημοσιευθεί ένα τηλέφωνο τελευταίας στιγμής (με την παρακληση να μην σβηστεί για 24 ώρες) για κάποιον που θα χαθεί.

----------


## Neuro

Η κάτω μεριά ή όπως κοιτάμε τη θάλασσα αριστερή μεριά, φαίνεται πιο ακατοίκητη. Κατά μήκος του δρόμου βλέπω να έχουμε την ίδια απόσταση από την παραλία αν εξαιρέσουμε τη περιοχή του περσινού σημείου συνάντησης που μάλλον μπορούμε να πλησιάσουμε κάποια αμάξια περισσότερο. Καλό θα ήταν να απομακρυνθούμε από τα κατοικημένα σημεία ώστε να μην ενοχλήσουν τους κατοίκους. Όσοι γνωρίζεται τη περιοχή, ποιο σημείο είναι πιο κατάλληλο για το party;

----------


## antonisk7

Εγώ μάλλον θα πάω λίγο νωρίτερα για μπάνιο και για να στήσω και μια σκηνούλα (γιατι άμα φάω και πιώ δεν οδηγώ... ::  ) Υπάρχουν άλλοι που θα στησουν ? Το λέω για να αποφασίσουμε το σημείο.

----------


## vassilis3

> Η κάτω μεριά ή όπως κοιτάμε τη θάλασσα αριστερή μεριά, φαίνεται πιο ακατοίκητη. Κατά μήκος του δρόμου βλέπω να έχουμε την ίδια απόσταση από την παραλία αν εξαιρέσουμε τη περιοχή του περσινού σημείου συνάντησης που μάλλον μπορούμε να πλησιάσουμε κάποια αμάξια περισσότερο. Καλό θα ήταν να απομακρυνθούμε από τα κατοικημένα σημεία ώστε να μην ενοχλήσουν τους κατοίκους. Όσοι γνωρίζεται τη περιοχή, ποιο σημείο είναι πιο κατάλληλο για το party;


Δεν ξέρω αν ξέρεις την περιοχή.
Έχεις δίκαιο για το ακατοίκητο της αριστερής μεριάς αλλα
1. μεσολαβεί πεζοδρόμιο
2. το σημαντικότερο, υψομετρική διαφορά απο την παραλία περίπου 50-100cm
εγώ θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου αν έχουμε τρόπο να μεταφέρουμε ήχο και οτιδήποτε ηλεκτρικό μπροστά στην θάλασσα. 
Η γεννήτρια μάλιστα θα μπορούσε να τοποθετηθεί από την αλλη μεριά του δρόμου ώστε να μην ζαλίζει ούτε και εμας. (αλλα καποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κέισει και αυτη)
Αν γίνει αυτό τότε το αριστερό μέρος είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## vassilis3

> Εγώ μάλλον θα πάω λίγο νωρίτερα για μπάνιο και για να στήσω και μια σκηνούλα (γιατι άμα φάω και πιώ δεν οδηγώ... ) Υπάρχουν άλλοι που θα στησουν ? Το λέω για να αποφασίσουμε το σημείο.


είναι πολύ νωρίς για να στησεις εκεί, θα έχει κόσμο
μάλλον θα πρέπει να στήσεις πολύ αργότερα

----------


## Neuro

Δε ξέρω καθόλου τη περιοχή, ότι βλέπω από τις φωτογραφίες που postαρες. Η υψομετρική διαφορά είναι πρόβλημα για τη μεταφορά πραγμάτων αλλά το πεζοδρόμιο σε ύψος 70cm αποτελεί ένα βολικό πάγκο. Είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε τα ηχοσυστήματα και το "μπουφέ" δίπλα στο κύμα;

Αφού υπάρχει γεννήτρια καλύτερα να κάνουμε χρήση μπαλαντέζων και πολύπριζων. Η λύση με τα ραδιόφωνα των αυτοκινήτων έχει το κίνδυνο ξελιγωμένης μπαταρίας και κωλύματος στην άμμο. Στο προηγούμενο πάρτι τι λύση είχε δοθεί σε αυτό το θέμα;

Βέβαια δεν είναι απαραίτητο να παρθεί η απόφαση από τώρα, αλλά καλό είναι να έχουμε 1-2 εναλλακτικά σχέδια και ανάλογα να πράξουμε όταν θα βρεθούμε εκεί και έχουμε όλα τα δεδομένα.

----------


## vassilis3

> Δε ξέρω καθόλου τη περιοχή, ότι βλέπω από τις φωτογραφίες που postαρες. Η υψομετρική διαφορά είναι πρόβλημα για τη μεταφορά πραγμάτων αλλά το πεζοδρόμιο σε ύψος 70cm αποτελεί ένα βολικό πάγκο. Είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε τα ηχοσυστήματα και το "μπουφέ" δίπλα στο κύμα;
> 
> Αφού υπάρχει γεννήτρια καλύτερα να κάνουμε χρήση μπαλαντέζων και πολύπριζων. Η λύση με τα ραδιόφωνα των αυτοκινήτων έχει το κίνδυνο ξελιγωμένης μπαταρίας και κωλύματος στην άμμο. Στο προηγούμενο πάρτι τι λύση είχε δοθεί σε αυτό το θέμα;
> 
> Βέβαια δεν είναι απαραίτητο να παρθεί η απόφαση από τώρα, αλλά καλό είναι να έχουμε 1-2 εναλλακτικά σχέδια και ανάλογα να πράξουμε όταν θα βρεθούμε εκεί και έχουμε όλα τα δεδομένα.


μια ενδεικτική φώτο δες εδώ
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pho ... ARTY03.jpg
δες προσεκτικα και τις αλλες, 
τα αυτοκίνητα παιξαν μια χαρά δεν υπηρξε κανένα πρόβλημα
τα αυτοκίνητα δεν κολλάνε εκει εύκολα, εχει βοτσαλάκι
το μονο προβλημα ήταν οτι δεν ήμασταν πάνω στο κυμα

Παιδια θα έχει κόσμο θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λιγο για να φύγει ο πολυς κόσμος και μετά να απλωθούμε. 
Ο κόσμος θα φύγει μετά απο το ηλιβασίλεμα μιας κ ο ήλιος πέφτει μέσα στην θάλασσα Απολαυστετο

----------


## antonisk7

απ'οτι βλέπω στις φωτό πρέπει να φέρουμε μεγάλες μαύρες σακούλες σκουπιδίων, πρέπει να αφησουμε την παραλία καλύτερη από οτι θα την βρούμε ...

----------


## vassilis3

> απ'οτι βλέπω στις φωτό πρέπει να φέρουμε μεγάλες μαύρες σακούλες σκουπιδίων, πρέπει να αφησουμε την παραλία καλύτερη από οτι θα την βρούμε ...


Η παραλία καθαρίστηκε όπως θα έπρεπε
Μην αφήνουμε λάθος εντυπώσεις
Η φώτο δείχνει (εκτός απο τα κορίτσια και τα αλλα) το πεζούλι που χωρίζει τον δρόμο απο την παραλία, σε εκεινο το σημείο ειναι στενό και υψομετρικά ίσο

----------


## kakalos

Προτεινω μαζί με τα αψητα φαγητά να φέρει όποιος θέλει και τιποτα ετοιμα!Εννοω τιποτα σαλαμακια και τετοια!Όποιος εχει ψυγειάκι καλό θα ειναι να εχει προμηθευτει και απο αυτα!Καλά τα ψητά αλλα ειναι πιο πολύ για την τσικνα και τη ληγουρα!Αν μας πιασει πείνα τι θα κανουμε?

----------


## nuke

παιδιά χαλαρώστε με τα φαγητά, το θέμα δεν είναι η μάσα..

beach party είναι όχι beach savourwma-masa ...

----------


## Neuro

ΟΚ τα βλέπουμε και επί τόπου τα πράγματα. Μπαλαντέζες και πολύπριζα πάντως θα χρειαστούν αφού θα έχουμε γεννήτρια έτσι κ' αλλιώς. Η φωτό με τα κορίτσια ομολογώ ήταν πολύ πειστική  ::  . Πάντως το να κρατήσουμε το μέρος καθαρό και να μην ενοχλήσουμε είναι από τα σημαντικά κριτήρια. Αν μας πιάσει πείνα και έχουμε τελειώσει τα πάντα θα πάμε για ψάρεμα ή θα θυσιάσουμε τον Petzi.  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Παιδιά θα έχει κόσμο θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγο για να φύγει ο πολύς κόσμος και μετά να απλωθούμε. 
> Ο κόσμος θα φύγει μετά από το ηλιοβασίλεμα μιας κ ο ήλιος πέφτει μέσα στην θάλασσα Απολαύστε το


Και θα αργήσει πολύ να φύγει, μιας και μόλις εχτές (21 Ιουνίου) είχαμε το Θερινό ηλιοστάσιο...

----------


## vassilis3

Μετά από μίνι σύσκεψη με τον Petzi φτιάχτηκε μια λίστα με τα απαραίτητα για το πάρτυ.

Κάθε παρέα πρέπει να φροντίσει να φέρει ό,τι είναι απαραίτητο για να περάσει καλά χωρίς να επιβαρύνει τους άλλους. Εννοείται ότι όλοι μαζί θα είμαστε κ κανείς δε θα μείνει νηστικός!!!!

Αυτό πάντως που τελειώνει γρήγορα κ που δεν κοστίζει πολύ είναι ο πάγος, οπότε οργανωθείτε με ψυγειάκια για να μη πίνουμε ζεστά ποτά κ μπύρες!!!!

Η λίστα είναι .doc, οπότε μπορείτε να την επεξεργαστείτε. Αν δείτε ότι κάτι λείπει, προσθέστε το! Επίσης, μπορείτε να σημειώσετε το όνομά σας δίπλα σε αυτά που θα φέρετε, ώστε να διευκολυνθούμε όλοι! Επίσης, σημειώστε πόσα περίπου άτομα θα έρθουν μαζί σας, ώστε να μην τρομάξουμε όταν φτάσουμε στην παραλία!

----------


## antonisk7

> ... ή θα θυσιάσουμε τον Petzi.


κάρβουνα έχουμε πολλά πάντως...  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Έχει κανείς να μου δανείσει ένα inverter γιατί το δικό μου το "βούτηξε" ο πατέρας μου και το έχει στο χωριο;

----------


## petzi

rentez-vouz στο irc/dc chat κατά τις 18:00 για τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Πριν λίγο που μίλησα με kinglyr, μου είπε ότι από την Ψάθα φαίνεται ο πύργος του ΟΤΕ στην Πάρνηθα.  
> Άρα λογικά θα φαίνεται και ο κόμβος του ΑΜΔΑ εκεί. Τι λέτε οι γνώστες του θέματος; 
> 
> 
> Μίλησες με το Γιάννη; Τι λέει; Θα έρθει κι αυτός; Τον έχω χάσει τώρα που δεν πατάω στη δουλειά λόγω αναρρωτικής.


Θα κοιτάξει μήπως έρθει, μου είπε. Αν πάντως θέλει και δεν βρει άλλο μέσον, του πρότεινα να τον πάρω εγώ.  ::  
Πάντως υπολογίστε με αλά... οικογενιακά (4 άτομα μαζί με εμένα).  ::  
Καλά να περάσουμε.  ::

----------


## john_active

Θα φερω κανα τελαρο μπυρες και αλλα ποτα και 2 ψυγεια γεματα παγο/παγακια.Πιστευω καλυτερα να φερουμε ποτα που 'τραβας απο το ψυγειο και πινεισ' δηλαδη του στυλ μπυρας, breazer, gordons space και τετοια,να μην εχουμε ψαξε ποτηρι ψαξε καθαρα παγακια κτλ και να ειναι και ελαφρια να πινουμε ολη νυχτα, μη γινουμε στουπι απο την πρωτη ωρα!  ::  Επισης υπαρχει κανενας να εχει κανει μπαρμαν στην παρεα να επιμεληθει για σφινακια και τετοια?Να μας πει και τι ποτα να φερουμε για να φτιαχνει καλουδια!  ::

----------


## manowar

Θα έρθω κι εγώ με άλλα 4 άτομα, θα φέρω και ψυγειάκι αμαξιού για τα μπυρόνια

----------


## Vigor

Ελα ρε Λευτέρη να γουστάρουμε!  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

αν χρειάζεστε κάτι σε οδηγίες στείλτε κανένα πμ..

----------


## spyros_28

Οι θεσεις εκλεισαν τελικα.Φερνω και μερικες μπυριτσες για τους τρελους και κοκα κολες για τους αντιαλκοολικους.  ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Επισης υπαρχει κανενας να εχει κανει μπαρμαν στην παρεα να επιμεληθει για σφινακια και τετοια?Να μας πει και τι ποτα να φερουμε για να φτιαχνει καλουδια!


Αναζητείτε Barman που να ξέρει τα βασικά
1. caipirinha
2. mojito

και γενικότερα cocktails

 ::

----------


## batman_9697

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john_active
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει κανενας να εχει κανει μπαρμαν στην παρεα να επιμεληθει για σφινακια και τετοια?Να μας πει και τι ποτα να φερουμε για να φτιαχνει καλουδια! 
> 
> 
> Αναζητείτε Barman που να ξέρει τα βασικά
> 1. caipirinha
> 2. mojito
> 
> και γενικότερα cocktails


εγώ γιατί είμαι εδώ.....
ένα γράμμα αλλάζω και απο batman γινομαι barman.......

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

[quote=batman_9697]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "john_active":d1585
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει κανενας να εχει κανει μπαρμαν στην παρεα να επιμεληθει για σφινακια και τετοια?Να μας πει και τι ποτα να φερουμε για να φτιαχνει καλουδια! 
> 
> 
> Αναζητείτε Barman που να ξέρει τα βασικά
> 1. caipirinha
> 2. mojito
> 
> και γενικότερα cocktails


εγώ γιατί είμαι εδώ.....
ένα γράμμα αλλάζω και απο batman γινομαι barman.......[/quote:d1585]

Εσύ με δεδομένο ότι είσαι ανήλικος καλά θα κάνεις να κάτσεις στα αυγά σου και να μην πιεις. Να περάσουμε καλά αλλά με μέτρο έτσι?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Λοιπόν...

Αύριο στις 18:00 ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ θα αναχωρήσουμε από διόδια Ελευσίνας.

Πληρώνετε στα διόδια και προχωράτε και κάθεστε ακριβώς μετά τα διόδια, στα δεξιά.

Αναζητήστε ένα μπορντώ Punto, που θα είμαι εγώ. Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί από πιο νωρίς για να δώσω το στίγμα.

Θα ξεκινήσουμε κονβόι, ο ένας ποίσω από τον άλλον, χωρίς να κάνουμε προσπεράσματα, κόντρες κτλ. Θα πηγαίνουμε με νορμάλ ταχύτητες και όχι χαζομάρες, γιατί και τα πρόστιμα καίνε και δε χρειάζεται να χαλάσουμε τη διάθεσή μας.

Όποιος δεν επιθυμεί να ακολουθήσει κάτι από τα παραπάνω, απλά να μην έρθει μαζί μας!

Όποιος θέλει διευκρινήσεις, ας στείλει πμ.

----------


## batman_9697

[quote=Age (aka Babba)][quote="batman_9697":dc40b]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "john_active":dc40b
> 
> Επισης υπαρχει κανενας να εχει κανει μπαρμαν στην παρεα να επιμεληθει για σφινακια και τετοια?Να μας πει και τι ποτα να φερουμε για να φτιαχνει καλουδια! 
> 
> 
> Αναζητείτε Barman που να ξέρει τα βασικά
> 1. caipirinha
> 2. mojito
> 
> και γενικότερα cocktails


εγώ γιατί είμαι εδώ.....
ένα γράμμα αλλάζω και απο batman γινομαι barman.......[/quote:dc40b]

Εσύ με δεδομένο ότι είσαι ανήλικος καλά θα κάνεις να κάτσεις στα αυγά σου και να μην πιεις. Να περάσουμε καλά αλλά με μέτρο έτσι?[/quote:dc40b]
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Επισης υπαρχει κανενας να εχει κανει μπαρμαν στην παρεα να επιμεληθει για σφινακια και τετοια?Να μας πει και τι ποτα να φερουμε για να φτιαχνει καλουδια!


φερτε λιγα απο ολα και θα κανουμε κατι μονοι μας  ::  

χυμους μη ξεχασετε, οσο πιο παγομενοι τοσο πιο καλα!

----------


## petzi

> Εγώ μάλλον θα πάω λίγο νωρίτερα για μπάνιο και για να στήσω και μια σκηνούλα (γιατι άμα φάω και πιώ δεν οδηγώ... ) Υπάρχουν άλλοι που θα στησουν ? Το λέω για να αποφασίσουμε το σημείο.


ασε να τις στήσουμε μαζί κατά τις 9 που θα έχουμε κατασταλάξει στο σημείο.
Θα φέρω και τρόμπα ηλεκτρική για στρώμα (+2 σκηνές).

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Στείλτε πμ όσοι θα είστε στα διόδια στις 6, προκειμένου να ξέρουμε ποιους να περιμένουμε...

----------


## spyros_28

> Στείλτε πμ όσοι θα είστε στα διόδια στις 6, προκειμένου να ξέρουμε ποιους να περιμένουμε...


Ισως εμενα.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## antonisk7

> ασε να τις στήσουμε μαζί κατά τις 9 που θα έχουμε κατασταλάξει στο σημείο.
> Θα φέρω και τρόμπα ηλεκτρική για στρώμα (+2 σκηνές).


μια απο τα ίδια ! οκ θα στήσουμε όλοι μαζί ! προβλέπεται να περάσουμε πολύ όμορφα ...  ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> Εγώ μάλλον θα πάω λίγο νωρίτερα για μπάνιο και για να στήσω και μια σκηνούλα (γιατι άμα φάω και πιώ δεν οδηγώ... ) Υπάρχουν άλλοι που θα στησουν ? Το λέω για να αποφασίσουμε το σημείο.
> 
> 
> ασε να τις στήσουμε μαζί κατά τις 9 που θα έχουμε κατασταλάξει στο σημείο.
> Θα φέρω και τρόμπα ηλεκτρική για στρώμα (+2 σκηνές).


Αύριο θα πάω να αγοράσω και εγώ μαι σκηνή γιατί όπως λέει και ο Αντώνης εάν φάω και πιω δεν θα γυρίσω Χαλκίδα βράδυ.Θα στήσουμε μαζί εάν είναι.Μάλον θα έρθω από Σκούρτα γιατί θα έχω το αγροτικό του πατέρα μου και φοβάμαι από εθνική την αστυνομία...  ::

----------


## darkangel

> Προυπολογισμός Συμμετοχών (έως στιγμής 50-70 κομβούχοι που γίνονται πάνω από 150 άτομα - η μπάλα χάθηκε.stop)
> petzi + 4-5 friends
> vassilis3 + χριστίνα και φίλες (10 ατομα)
> aangelis + 2-3 friends
> AV
> chrislsp (νέο αστέρι, δεν χάνει event)
> socrates
> mojiro + 2-3 friends
> nya + friends
> ...


παιδια καλα να περασετε.....

αλλα εγω δεν ειπα ότι θα έρθω

ciao

----------


## liousis

Υπολογίστε λοιπόν την γυναίκα μου και εμένα, στο σύνολο.
Μαζί μου θα έχω όλα τα απαραίτητα,φαγώσιμα-μπύρες-κρασί και ότι άλλο σκεφτώ και μπορέσω να πάρω.

----------


## petzi

last warnings!

----------


## vmanolis

> Υπολογίστε λοιπόν την γυναίκα μου και εμένα, στο σύνολο.
> Μαζί μου θα έχω όλα τα απαραίτητα,φαγώσιμα-μπύρες-κρασί και ότι άλλο σκεφτώ και μπορέσω να πάρω.


Ευκαιρία να σε δω από κοντά.  ::

----------


## liousis

Χαίρομαι που θα τα πούμε από κοντά Μανώλη...  ::

----------


## dsfak

Δυστυχώς δεν έκατσε η ευκαιρία όπως πάντα...  ::  να μην έχω δουλειά... και τελικά δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω...  ::   ::   ::  

Ελπίζω να περάσετε τέλεια και να πιείτε μέχρι να μην βλέπετε μπροστά σας !!!  ::   ::   ::  

Πιείτε κανα δυο και για μένα !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## klarabel

Εχει ψηθεί ο ..τόπος σήμερα, και μαζί του έχω ....ψηθεί και εγώ για ...Ψάθα.
Πολλοί βλέπω πόσταραν και δεν ..θα έρθουν, όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι περισότεροι αυτοί που δεν πόσταραν και θα έρθουν. Εχω μιλήσει με Trackman και έχουμε κανονίσει τα ..σχετικά που θα συνεισφέρουμε σαν ομάδα μαζί με άλλα άτομα και θα έχουμε μαζί μας απο σκυλοκαφέ μεριά, όπου θα γίνει και η αναχώρηση πολλών. 
Επρεπε και όφειλε ένα επετειακό meeting να γίνει κάπως έτσι........!
Σίγουρα θα περάσουμε καλά. Εγώ +1 ακόμα.

----------


## vassilis3

Θυμηθείτε οτι το πάρτυ θα έχει διάρκεια

Εσείς που έχετε είτε δουλειές ή υποχρεώσεις καλό θα ήταν μόλις τις τελειώσετε να πάρετε ένα τηλέφωνο και να ρθείτε

ακόμα εκεί θα είμαστε....

είσοδος ελεύθερη

----------


## ysaridio

αν τα πραγματα πανε οπος τα θελω μεχρι το βραδυ θα ερθω και εγω με την γυναικα μου το βραδυ
τελευταια στιγμη το ειδα

----------


## The Undertaker

> Λοιπόν...
> 
> Αύριο στις 18:00 ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ θα αναχωρήσουμε από διόδια Ελευσίνας.
> 
> Πληρώνετε στα διόδια και προχωράτε και κάθεστε ακριβώς μετά τα διόδια, στα δεξιά.
> 
> Αναζητήστε ένα μπορντώ Punto, που θα είμαι εγώ. Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί από πιο νωρίς για να δώσω το στίγμα.
> 
> Θα ξεκινήσουμε κονβόι, ο ένας ποίσω από τον άλλον, χωρίς να κάνουμε προσπεράσματα, κόντρες κτλ. Θα πηγαίνουμε με νορμάλ ταχύτητες και όχι χαζομάρες, γιατί και τα πρόστιμα καίνε και δε χρειάζεται να χαλάσουμε τη διάθεσή μας.
> ...


εγώ μάλλον θα έχω ένα μπλε mondeo αλλά θα φύγω απευθείας για κάτω..εχουμε και δουλειές εκεί....πάρε με ένα τηλ μόλις φτάσει το κονβόυ κάτω.

----------


## spyros_28

Μολις μαθευτηκε,ο ngia δεν θα παρει νεροπιστολο, θα φερει τα feeder για να παιξει μαζι μας.  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Για να μην χαθούμε...
> Οδικές οδηγίες για να φτάσουμε όλοι.
> 
> Όλοι ξέρουμε να φτάσουμε στα διόδια Ελευσίνας είτε από Αττική οδό ή από Αθηνών-Κορίνθου
> 
> Μόλις φτάσουμε στα διόδια την ώρα της πληρωμής μηδενίζουμε ταυτόχρονα και το οδόμετρό μας.
> 
> 1.	0 Km Διόδια Ελευσίνας. (2 ευρώ) (φώτο 1)
> 2.	12 Km Δεξιά στην έξοδο για Ν. Πέραμο (φωτο 2) (προσοχή: είναι η 2η έξοδος, να θυμάστε το χιλιόμετρο)
> ...


σπύρο, υποθέτω ότι εννούσες αυτό...μιλάμε για απόσταση.αν τα διόδια δηλαδή είναι το 0 στα 12 km είναι η έξοδος.σε 200μ *επιπλέον* είναι η στροφή όχι σε άλλα 12,2 km!!!!

τέσπα, όποιος χαθεί ας αρχίσει να παίρνει τηλέφωνα....

*ΑΠΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ 65ΚΜ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ!*

----------


## spyros_28

@Manowar 
Τελικα ο brother μου θα μου δωσει το δικο του ψυγειακι,οποτε φουλαρε το το δικο σου
@The Undertaker
Το βρηκα στο χαρτη οποτε τελικα δεν θα χαθω.  ::

----------


## petzi

τελευταία νέα:
- ο κόσμος υπολογίζεται περίπου 120 και πάνω άτομα (ίσως κοντά στα 200?)!
- φαίνεται πως ξεπερνάμε τα 500 καλαμάκια - λουκάνικα!
- τα νεροπίστολα γίνονται must!
- οι πρώτοι φαίνεται ότι θα φτάσουν στη παραλία κατά τις 6, αναζητήστε τους!
- φερτε κανένα φανάρι-φακό για να βλεπόμαστε κατά τόπους μεταξύ μας
- ο ngia κερδίζει ένα νεροπίστολο με την άφιξή του, παρακαλείται να έρθει να το παραλάβει
- τα παιδάκια δεν είναι δικαιολογία για να μην έρθετε, θα λειτουργεί αντίσκηνο παιδικός σταθμός
- το event θα παρακολουθείται με κάμερα. Ετοιμαστείτε για συνεντέυξεις. 
-αναζητούνται lime για mojiros,,,, ε mojitos ήθελα να πώ
-αναζητούνται playlists με ελληνικά

Φέρτε τις φωτογραφικές για να φτιάξουμε το μεγαλύτερο άλμπουμ από το ίδιο event

----------


## The Undertaker

> τελευταία νέα:
> - ο κόσμος υπολογίζεται περίπου 120 και πάνω άτομα (ίσως κοντά στα 200?)!
> - φαίνεται πως ξεπερνάμε τα 500 καλαμάκια - λουκάνικα!
> - τα νεροπίστολα γίνονται must!
> - οι πρώτοι φαίνεται ότι θα φτάσουν στη παραλία κατά τις 6, αναζητήστε τους!
> - φερτε κανένα φανάρι-φακό για να βλεπόμαστε κατά τόπους μεταξύ μας
> - ο ngia κερδίζει ένα νεροπίστολο με την άφιξή του, παρακαλείται να έρθει να το παραλάβει
> - τα παιδάκια δεν είναι δικαιολογία για να μην έρθετε, θα λειτουργεί αντίσκηνο παιδικός σταθμός
> - το event θα παρακολουθείται με κάμερα. Ετοιμαστείτε για συνεντέυξεις. 
> ...


να φέρω μπύρες;;;;
μπορεί να είμαι ήδη κάτω από νωρίς αλλά βρε petzi δεν θα σου κουνάω και το φανάρι....  ::  πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο...ο mr tarantula θα έρθει με convoy άλλωστε..
αν ο ngia φέρει feeder εγώ θα φέρω πιάτα των 80cm - σχάρα για τις μπριζόλες...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
δυστυχώς όμως έχω δώσει τον εξωτερικό δίσκο σε φίλο και δεν θα κουβαλήσω πολλά mp3.αλλά θα μας καλύψει ο bedrock έμαθα.  ::

----------


## manowar

> @Manowar 
> Τελικα ο brother μου θα μου δωσει το δικο του ψυγειακι,οποτε φουλαρε το το δικο σου
> @The Undertaker
> Το βρηκα στο χαρτη οποτε τελικα δεν θα χαθω.


Πάλι καλά γιατί δεν θα μας έφταναν οι μπύρες.


Στο destinator τι να γράψω να με φέρει ?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> εγώ μάλλον θα έχω ένα μπλε mondeo αλλά θα φύγω απευθείας για κάτω..εχουμε και δουλειές εκεί....πάρε με ένα τηλ μόλις φτάσει το κονβόυ κάτω.


Πάρε με τηλ κατά τις 6:45 να σου πω σε τι κατάσταση είμαστε...

----------


## The Undertaker

883413 αν θυμάμαι καλά;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> 883413 αν θυμάμαι καλά;


Είσαι παλικάρι...  ::  Ναι

----------


## petzi

> ..
> 
> 
> Στο destinator τι να γράψω να με φέρει ?


ψάθα
(το τέσταρα)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σαρδέλα έτοιμη, νερά στην κατάψυξη, πολύ μπύρα, ποτηράκια, καφέδες, νερομπίστολο, ηλεκτρικό ψυγείο και ένα σκασμό αλλα πράγματα έτοιμα για φόρτωμα στο αμάξι. 
Υπάρχει μια θέση διαθέσιμη για όποιον θέλει. Υποβολή δηλώσεων μέχρι τις 16:00

----------


## socrates

Εγώ θα έρθω με τον Θοδωρή (zabounis) αλλά μετά πρέπει να βρω ένα τρόπο να επιστρέψω αφού ο Θοδωρής θα συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του προς άλλη κατεύθυνση.

Petzi δεν μου κρατάς και μένα ένα νεροπίστολο; Μην πέσω και άμαχος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

> Σαρδέλα έτοιμη, νερά στην κατάψυξη, πολύ μπύρα, ποτηράκια, καφέδες, νερομπίστολο, ηλεκτρικό ψυγείο και ένα σκασμό αλλα πράγματα έτοιμα για φόρτωμα στο αμάξι. 
> Υπάρχει μια θέση διαθέσιμη για όποιον θέλει. Υποβολή δηλώσεων μέχρι τις 16:00


μισές δουλείες 
ούτε ούζο ούτε χταποδάκι ούτε γαριδούλες ούτε καλαμαράκια ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?!
αισχος

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manowar
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Στο destinator τι να γράψω να με φέρει ?
> 
> 
> ψάθα
> (το τέσταρα)


http://www.wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=12920

38.1123 , 23.2187  ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Ψαθα γραψε το τεσταρα και εγω,δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## The Undertaker

> μισές δουλείες 
> ούτε ούζο ούτε χταποδάκι ούτε γαριδούλες ούτε καλαμαράκια ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?!
> αισχος


πάρε από το αλεποχώρι.μόλις στρίψεις δεξια έχει ταβέρνα και ψαράδικο....  ::   ::  
και μια που πας πιάσε και κανένα γαύρο να καθαρίσεις....

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δεν κρατιεμαι! πιθανος τα άτομα που θα έρθουν μαζί μου να γίνουν άλλα 7!  ::

----------


## badge

Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ότι θα έρθει ο sotirisk

Εγώ το έχω δηλώσει... το event της βραδιάς θα είναι το πέταγμα των mods/admins γενικότερα στη θάλασσα. Να φροντίσουν να έχουν μπρατσάκια μαζί τους  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Gus ' The floating' Soufras  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ότι θα έρθει ο sotirisk
> 
> Εγώ το έχω δηλώσει... το event της βραδιάς θα είναι το πέταγμα των mods/admins γενικότερα στη θάλασσα. Να φροντίσουν να έχουν μπρατσάκια μαζί τους


μην μου πειράζετε τον κώστα!! (fon hussan). αυτόν θα τον πνίξω εγώ!!


πέρα από την πλάκα, σε κανα 20λεπτο φεύγω από την δουλειά.λογικά κάπου 5 θα είμαι κάτω.έχω να περάσω και από τα σπίτια....  ::

----------


## darkangel

> Φέρτε τις φωτογραφικές για να φτιάξουμε το μεγαλύτερο άλμπουμ από το ίδιο event


xixixi ναι και για να δουμε εμεις που δεν θα ερθουμε

 ::   :: 


πχ 


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ότι θα έρθει ο sotirisk
> 
> Εγώ το έχω δηλώσει... το event της βραδιάς θα είναι το πέταγμα των mods/admins γενικότερα στη θάλασσα. Να φροντίσουν να έχουν μπρατσάκια μαζί τους    
> 
> 
> μην μου πειράζετε τον κώστα!! (fon hussan). αυτόν θα τον πνίξω εγώ!!


  ::   ::   ::  ok George?

----------


## AV

Θα φέρω γεννήτρια τριφασική 5KVA!! Κάντε κουμάντο για τα υπόλοιπα. (στέρεο 220V και κανά σταθεροποιητή ή UPS, λάμπες φώτα πρίζες)

Μπίρες, πατατάκια, νεράκια, και βλέπουμε..

KARAOKE

FM transmitter just in case.

Τα λέμε στον καφέ!! Χωράνε 1-2 άτομα ακόμα χωρίς εγγυημένη επιστροφή.

----------


## ysaridio

λοιπον εχετε ετοιμασει περι μασας η ο καθενας συμβαλει στο συνολο δηλαδη να βουτιξω λουκανικα κλπ να φερω ?
οσο για αυτο που λεγατε μετα τα διοδια η αναμονη ισχυει η οχι ;;;

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για καλό και για κακό ας φέρει κάποιος ένα κιτ από πρώτες βοήθειες (μακριά από εμας) και ειδικά για εγκαβματα.



Σας περιμένουμε

----------


## smokegeorge

παιδια θελω να ερθω πολυ.....περναει μιπως κανενας απο ανω λιοσια?αν ναι πειτε να κανονισοθμε να παρετε και μενα....

----------


## tolishawk

> παιδια θελω να ερθω πολυ.....περναει μιπως κανενας απο ανω λιοσια?αν ναι πειτε να κανονισοθμε να παρετε και μενα....


smoke αν θες πάρε το μετρό και κατέβα μεταξουργίο να σε πάρουμε. Θα είμαι με τον kotsos. Στείλε το κινητό σου σε pm να κανονίσουμε.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ότι θα έρθει ο sotirisk
> 
> Εγώ το έχω δηλώσει... το event της βραδιάς θα είναι το πέταγμα των mods/admins γενικότερα στη θάλασσα. Να φροντίσουν να έχουν μπρατσάκια μαζί τους    
> 
> 
> μην μου πειράζετε τον κώστα!! (fon hussan). αυτόν θα τον πνίξω εγώ!!
> 
> ...


αν δε τους πνιξετε θα τους περιποιηθουν ιδιαιτερως οι sexy κοπελες που θα ερθουν μαζι μου

http://www.vidiac.com/video/4fb72a3a-3f ... 4823ef.htm
http://www.vidiac.com/video/608f5fd4-09 ... e95ca5.htm

----------


## Papatrexas

*Why Drink N' Drive?
When You Can Smoke N' Fly!!!*

----------


## vassilis3

Get Set

----------


## mojiro

> Get Set


Ready !

Steeeeady !

GGGooooooooooooo

τελευταιο ποστ πριν την αποχορηση, αααααααααντε περικληηηηηηηηηηη φορτωσεεεεεεε

----------


## geomanous

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από prometheus
> 
> Θα έρθει εγώ, το μαγιό μου και ένα καφάσι μπήρες ...  
> 
> 
> Αν φιλοτιμηθει να με "κουβαλησει" ο προμηθεας... μεσα και εγω μαζι με ενα καφασι μπυρες (επισης)...


Ανωτερα βια τεχνικης φυσεως με εχει καθηλωσει σπιτι προσπαθωντας να αποκαταστησω τα τηλεφωνα σε μια γραμμη που μολις σημερα (σαββατιατικα!!!) αποφασισε ο ΟΤΕ να κανει dsl....

Καλη διασκεδαση στους παντες...

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλά να περάσετε παιδιά !!!  ::  
Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ αλλά λόγω δουλειάς δεν…  ::

----------


## igna

Βάζω τη μικρή για ύπνο και έρχομαι με τη γυναίκα και μια φίλη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πριν λίγο επέστρεψα (οικογενειακώς) σπίτι. Πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα, ένα μπανάκι.  ::  
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους ήρθαν και ιδιαίτερα όσους συννέβαλαν οργανωτικά σε όλο αυτό.  ::  
Είμασταν όλοι... υπέροχοι. Ευχαριστήθηκαν beach party όλοι. Μικροί και μεγάλοι.  ::  
Στην Αθήνα πάντως, αν κρίνουμε από την θερμοκρασία που είχε στην παραλία, μάλλον θα ψήθηκαν κανονικά.  ::  

Και ξεκινάω τον χορό των... φωτογραφιών.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Το beach party ήταν χαλιάααααααααααααααααααα!!!!!

(μεγάλωσε η μύτη μου καθόλου;  ::   ::  )

Πολύ ωραίο event, να ευχαριστήσω εκ μέρους της παρέας όλους όσους μόχθησαν να γίνει πραγματικότητα, τους ψήστες, τους dj (ο Θεός να τους κάνει  ::  ), τους ατάλαντους του καραόκε  ::  , το νεροπίστολο του MEW που δεν σταμάτησε να μας κρατάει βρεγμένους, τις παλαιστικές ικανότητες του aangelis και του petzi, τον απίστευτα μεθυσμένο aries_manos που γέμισε το μπαρμπρίζ μου με μπύρα και όλους τους άλλους.....

Πραγματικά ήταν πάρα πολλά τα άτομα και πολύ το κέφι....  ::  

Άντε και του χρόνου!  ::

----------


## kakalos

Κάποιος είναι ακόμα εκεί.....

----------


## kabaiver

Petzi ολέ!

----------


## socrates

Καλημέρα μόλις έφτιαξα τον πρωινό cafe μου και θέλω να πω τα καλύτερα για την χθεσινή βραδιά. Πιστεύω ότι γιορτάσαμε με τον καλύτερο τρόπο τα *5 χρόνια awmn*. Ένα mega πάρτυ από εμάς για εμάς, με μεγάλη συμμετοχή άφθονο κέφι και χαβαλέ.

Μια άλλη εικόνα του awmn που δείχνει με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ότι πάνω από όλα είμαστε μια κοινότητα.

Highlights πολλά σε κάθε γωνιά του πάρτυ! Η επιλογή του σημείου επιτυχημένη και η παραλία αρκετά φιλόξενη! Από θέμα οργάνωσης έπαιξαν γεννήτριες (tnx to AV, sw1jra), η παραλία είχε γεμίσει ψυγιάκια, και έναν καταψύκτη  ::  (tnx to trackman -κάποιος να του πάρει το μικρόφωνο από τα χέρια-), άφθονο φαΐ (όσοι έμειναν μάλλον θα είχαν σουβλάκια ως πρωινό), και πηγαδάκια σκηνές διάσπαρτες παντού.

Μας βλέπω να το καθιερώνουμε ως ετήσιο καλοκαιρινό πάρτυ. Εσείς τι λέτε;

Υ.Γ. ΙΜΗΟ Οι ψήστες ήταν οι ήρωες τις βραδιάς. Special thanks στον petzi και στην παρέα του.

----------


## sw1jra

Εγω θελω το νεο live cd single του φιλου μας του groov απο τη χτεσινη εμφανιση στην παραλια .Το εχει κανεις?
Εγω λεω να κανουμε αλλο ενα party στο τελος του καλοκαιριου.  ::  



Υς: Petzi μας ελειψε το πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο που αποχτησαμε απο σενα στο περασμενο party.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Capetanikolas

Πρωτη μου φορα στο beach party του ΑWMN κ εχω να πω μονο καλα!!!!Μπραβο σε οσους πηραν την πρωτοβουλια για το event,σε οσους εψηναν,σε οσους επαιζαν μουσικη(ειχαμε κ ποικιλια,δεν λεω...!) σε οσους μεθουσαν και...και....και.....και....

Τελος ενα μπραβο σε sw1jra, sokratisg, groov & Ειρηνη που με αντεξανε!!!!


Παντα τετοια παιδια!!!!!

We love ΑWMN 
Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ

----------


## aries_manos

Το beach meeting party σε photo xi xi xi

----------


## aries_manos

xi xi συνέχεια

----------


## aries_manos

και ξανά..

----------


## mojiro

> Τ Ε Λ Ο Σ


τι θα πει τελος ???????

μα για ονομα του θεου!!!!


τωρα ειναι αρχη!!!!!!!!!!

ε ναι! γυρισαμε πισω! we did it! αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
η videocamera τραβαγε μεχρι τελικης πτωσης οπου μου βγαλε και μπλε οθονη (οχι δε τρεχει windows λολ)

απειρο υλικο και περιμενω με το μαγιο να ζεσταθει το θερμοσιφονο αχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## aries_manos

και τώρα που ζεσταθήκαμε..

----------


## aries_manos

....να δροσιστούμε λίγο..

----------


## aries_manos

... να φάμε και κάτι ...

----------


## aries_manos

..όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...

----------


## sv1her

Μπράβο σε όλους σας.
Αν και δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω, στις φωτογραφίες βλέπω αρκετούς γνωστούς ... συναδέλφους σε πολλά κοινά hobbies να διασκεδάζουν ...

----------


## tsilochr

καταπληκτικό event, ένα ευχαριστώ στο AWMN για το όλο event, σε όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν λίγο παραπάνω είτε φέρνοντας εξοπλισμό για το παρτυ (ψησταριές, δάδες, μουσική, γεννήτρια) είτε υπομένωντας την κάπνα της ψησταριάς. 

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> καταπληκτικό event, ένα ευχαριστώ στο AWMN για το όλο event, σε όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν λίγο παραπάνω είτε φέρνοντας εξοπλισμό για το παρτυ (ψησταριές, δάδες, μουσική, γεννήτρια) είτε *υπομένωντας την κάπνα της ψησταριάς*. 
> 
> ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!


Σημειώστε την επόμενη φορά να έχουμε κάποιο στήριγμα σε στυλ τρίποδου για να κρατάει το φως επάνω ακριβώς από τις φουλ εργαζόμενες ψησταριές.  ::  
Όχι ότι δεν ήταν καλά ο ρόλος του "κρατάω το φανάρι" για να δουλέψουν καλά οι ψήστες, αλλά η κάπνα ήταν το κάτι άλλο.  :: 
(έτσι κι αλλιώς "τσάκωνα" επιλεκτικά φρεσκοψημένα κομμάτια  ::  ) 

Καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους και ελπίζω όσοι δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν χθες, να τα καταφέρουν την επόμενη φορά.  ::  
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που έδωσαν το παρόν και συνέβαλαν έτσι στο μοναδικό "δικτυακό" αυτό event.  ::

----------


## commando

http://www.commando.awmn/psatha2007/psatha2007.html
http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/00000 ... a2007.html


see you all next summer too ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μερικά μικρά αλλά χαρακτηριστικά βιντεάκια θα βρείτε εδώ: ftp://10.80.194.130/Movies_2/  ::  

Περιμένουμε πάντως και το "επίσημο" βίντεο δια χειρός... mojiro. Φορτώστεεε . . .  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## AV

*****

BEST EVER

----------


## klarabel

Αν όχι το καλύτερο, ίσως απο τα καλύτερα AWMN events. Οποιος το έχασε, απλά .....έχασε.
Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο συνέβαλαν στην επιτυχία της συγκένρωσης αυτής. Ηταν απλά ..καταπληκτικό! Γνώρισα αρκετά άτομα που μόνο με τα nickname τους ήξερα, αλλά από την άλλη ο χρόνος μου φάνηκε τόσο μικρός έτσι ώστε δεν μίλησα και δεν γνώρισα συναμδίτες που εκ των υστέρων έμαθα ότι ήταν εκεί. ( ...next time!!!)
Μπράβο ....μπράβο ...μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Λυπάμαι που έχασα και δεν ήρθα, λόγο υποχρεώσεων.

Ρε παιδιά αυτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση στις photo, αυτός ο Γιώργος ο *commando*, τι τον ποτίζατε?
Επίσης ... το στίλ του nikpan, .. άπαιχτο.

Απορώ αν χόρτασε να πίνει, .... γιατί ο Γιώργος *δεν πίνει*, πίνει μόνο ο klarabel.
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Kαλά να είσαστε, και να περάσουμε όλοι μαζί του χρόνου.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ. !!

----------


## mojiro

ο τρακμαν μιλα στο κινητο ααχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχ

----------


## commando

> Λυπάμαι που έχασα και δεν ήρθα, λόγο υποχρεώσεων.
> 
> Ρε παιδιά αυτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση στις photo, αυτός ο Γιώργος ο *commando*, τι τον ποτίζατε?
> Επίσης ... το στίλ του nikpan, .. άπαιχτο.
> 
> Απορώ αν χόρτασε να πίνει, .... γιατί ο Γιώργος *δεν πίνει*, πίνει μόνο ο klarabel.
>     
> 
> Kαλά να είσαστε, και να περάσουμε όλοι μαζί του χρόνου.
> ...


ειδες σε καμια φωτο να πινω???? μονο κοκα κολα και ursus!χεχε  ::

----------


## senius

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ. !!ειδες σε καμια φωτο να πινω???? μονο κοκα κολα και ursus!χεχε





> Απορώ αν χόρτασε να πίνει, .... γιατί ο Γιώργος δεν πίνει


Commando ... ολο το χαρτί στο αναψυκτικό, δεν είπα κάτι άλλο. μόνο αναψυκτικό !!!!

Γεια σου ρε Γιώργαρε,* τεράστιε*, πότε θα καταφέρω να σε .... *μπλέξω*. !!!!

----------


## kabaiver

Να απαντήσουμε κι εμείς που μπήκαμε 11:00 σπίτι μας και κοιμόμαστε από τότε.
2 ώρες ήθελε η άτιμη η ψησταριά και τα υπόλοιπα για να καθαρίσουν. Άσε που δεν έφευγε η μυρωδιά της σαρδέλας με τίποτα...  ::  
Από φαγητό δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς παράπονο. 2 κιλά άψητο κρέας πετάξαμε το πρωί. Εϊχαμε τελικά πολύ περισσότερο απ'ότι μπορούσαμε να φάμε. Και φάγαμε πολύ!
Του χρόνου θα φροντίσουμε να έχουμε και στήριγμα για το φως vmanolis!
Επίσης θα φροντίσω να έχω καλύτερο νεροπίστολο γιατί με αυτό που μου έδωσε ο spyros_28 έχασα όλες τις μονομαχίες.

Γενικώς. το beach party ήταν πάρα πολύ ωραίο. Ήμασταν όλοι μια πολύ ωραία παρέα (και πολύ μεγάλη) και πιστεύω όλοι να το ευχαριστήθηκαν.
Πολλά ευχαριστώ σε όσους τραγούδαγαν KARAOKE όλο το βράδυ και με νανούρισαν σαν πουλάκι... Ακούς trackman ; ( thx για τον καταψύκτη)

Σε επόμενα post θα ακολοθήσουν και διάφορα βιντεάκια.

----------


## fon_hussan

*Καλά να είμαστε και πάντα τέτοια.....!!!
Βασικά είχαμε στη παραλία όλα τα καλούδια και πρώτα από όλα καλή διάθεση παρά την πολλή ζέστη.........!!!!* 

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω για τα παρακάτω γεγονότα:
1) Γύρω στα 10+ αμάξια που με περίμεναν στην έξοδο στα διόδια ελευσίνας και μετά μου κάνανε χειρονομίες στοργής πρίν να φύγουμε κομβόι για την παραλία και τελικό προορισμό.

2) Βασικά είχαμε στη παραλία όλα τα καλούδια (ψυγεία, αναψυκτικά, νερά, μπρζόλες,λουκάνικα, 3 η 4 ψησταριές, τους ήρωες ψήστες και βοηθούς, πολλά ενοχλητικά νεροπίστολα και αγαπητούς χειριστές τους)

3) Το καραόκε από τους φίλους χρήστες ήταν το βασανιστήριο της βραδιάς όταν έπεσαν οι ρυθμοί κατά τις 4 πμ. Κάποιοι γνωστοί άγνωστοι δεν έλεγαν να το αφήσουν ήσυχο το μικρόφωνο, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι προσπαθούσαν να βρούν τον Μορφέα πρωτού χαράξει.

4) Τον πέτζι για 2 λόγους:
α) τον ακολόυθούσα χθές για να βρώ την παραλία και παρολαυτά από τα γκάζια μου τον έχασα με φόβο να κατέληγα αλλού.
β) κυρίως σήμερα για τον πρωινό καφέ, ψιλοκαραβίσιος φραπέ πρός το μέτριο βέβαια, αλλά αλλιώς θα ήμουν ακόμα παραλία προσπαθώντας να συνέλθω.

Έπρεπε να μέναμε και σήμερα εκεί πέρα. Από το πρωί 10 ή 11πμ λιώνω πάλι στο ζουμί μου στην όμορφη Αθήνα μας.....!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Λόγω της ποσότητας αντικειμένων που αφήσαν/με πίσω μας όλο το το βράδυ και είδαμε την αυγή και 'αποψιλώσαμε'/συγυρίσαμε οι τελευταίοι προτού αναχωρήσουμε, προτείνω να κάνουμε εξορμήσεις προς παραλίες σαν ΑΜΔΑ/σύλλογος και μή, και να δείξουμε και κοινωνικό πρόσωπο (αυτό σαν ιδέα το είχα καιρό αλλά 'το άφτερ πάρτυ' μου έδωσε τη δυνατότηα να το πώ και δημόσια)....

Γιά βάλτε φωτογραφίες και έξτρα φωτό, και από τα καλά και από τα μη.....  ::   ::   :: 

_ΥΓ: Αφού ευχαρίστησα για πολλά και δίαφορα, θέλω τώρα το ΟΣΚΑΡ ΠΟΛΥΛΟΓΙΑΣ.....!!!!_

----------


## mojiro

> μπλααμαπαλαμπλαμπμαλπα


mod yourself  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια το χθεσινό. Βέβαια θα θελαμε μια επανάληψη για να το εμπεδόσουμε

----------


## igna

> Δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια το χθεσινό. Βέβαια θα θελαμε μια επανάληψη για να το εμπεδόσουμε


+++  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια το χθεσινό. Βέβαια θα θελαμε μια επανάληψη για να το εμπεδόσουμε


+1 . Εύγε mew!!! Με κάλυψες πλήρως!  :: 

Σπύρο, σε έχω για πλάκαααα!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petzi

νομίζω ότι γύρισα, ελαφρώς καμμένος από τον πρωινό ήλιο.
Ήταν όλα υπέροχα!
Για όσους έχουν απορία, η παραλία παραμένει στην αρχική της κατάσταση με ελαφρές τροποποιήσεις (μπήκε πιο μέσα λίγο η θάλασσα ή μου φαίνεται?)
Επίσης έχω να καταγγείλω 
- ότι υπήρξα στόχος νεροπιστολοτρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων
- ότι ο smokegeorge δεν κάνει για τραγουδιστής (θέλει δουλειά ακόμα)
- ότι ο john_active για κάποιο λόγο θέλει το κακό μου
- ότι η νύχτα ήταν μικρή
- ότι ο groov λιποτάκτησε από το στρατό για να εκπληρώσει το παιδικό του όνειρο να γίνει τραγουδιστής
- ότι ο vmanolis το κρατάει καλά το φανάρι
- ότι ο aangelis είναι ψώνιο και του αρέσει να κάνει εντυπωσιακές εισόδους με καπνούς και άλλα οπτικά εφέ
- ότι οι μπύρες και τα ποτά ήταν πάρα πολύ κρύα εξαιτίας του trackman
- ότι δεν έβρισκα το νεροπίστολό μου όταν το είχα ανάγκη για αυτοάμυνα
- ότι ο kabaiver είναι σε undercover αποστολή 
- ότι ο "καφές των αμπελοκήπων" έγινε η "μπύρα των αμπελοκήπων"
- ότι ο badge δουλευει στη lipton
- ότι δουλεύω αύριο....... grrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## houseclub

http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/00011 ... /awmn8.JPG

Επειδη μου τρεχουν τα σαλια , μπορω να μαθω ποιες ειναι ολες οι εικονιζομενες στην φωτογραφια?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/000110A/http/www.commando.awmn/psatha2007/awmn8.JPG
> 
> Επειδη μου τρεχουν τα σαλια , μπορω να μαθω ποιες ειναι ολες οι εικονιζομενες στην φωτογραφια?


Είναι ο Trackman, o fon-hussan και άλλες...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Από φαγητό δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς παράπονο. 2 κιλά άψητο κρέας πετάξαμε το πρωί. Εϊχαμε τελικά πολύ περισσότερο απ'ότι μπορούσαμε να φάμε. Και φάγαμε πολύ!


Εγώ πάντως παρατήρησα ότι κάποια "είδη" έφευγαν σε χρόνο dt, ενώ κάποια άλλα ποιο... νορμάλ.  ::  
Π.χ. τα λουκάνικα είχαν γίνει ανάρπαστα. Ίσως επειδή έσπαγαν την "μονοτονία" των... καλαμακίων.  ::  




> Του χρόνου θα φροντίσουμε να έχουμε και στήριγμα για το φως vmanolis!


+ + + + +  ::  




> Επίσης θα φροντίσω να έχω καλύτερο νεροπίστολο γιατί με αυτό που μου έδωσε ο spyros_28 έχασα όλες τις μονομαχίες.


Μάλλον για... πιεστικό σε βλέπω να φέρνεις στο επόμενο beach party.  ::

----------


## koum6984

> http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/000110A/http/www.commando.awmn/psatha2007/awmn8.JPG
> 
> Επειδη μου τρεχουν τα σαλια , μπορω να μαθω ποιες ειναι ολες οι εικονιζομενες στην φωτογραφια?


δεν κοιτας ρε που χαθηκαμε χτες στον γυρισμο?
θες να μαθεις και τις εικονιζομενες?

----------


## liousis

Συγχαρητήρια.Ήταν απίστευτα!!!!

Χάρηκα:
1.Που γνώρισα άτομα που δέν είχα μπορέσει εώς τώρα να γνωρίσω!
2.Που είδα πολούς γνωστούς που είχα καιρό να τους δώ!
3.Που με κάνατε να νιώσω , για ακόμη μια φορά, ένα κομάτι του ΑΜΔΑ,παρόλο που ο κόμβος μου βρίσκεται εκτός Αθηνών!!!
4.Για άλλα τόσα πράγματα που εάν τα αριθμίσω θα χρειαστώ άπειρες σελίδες!!!

Στεναχωρήθηκα:
1.Που δεν μπόρεσα να γνωρίσω περισσότερους...
2.Που γέμισα το ψυγειάκι με 50 μπύρες και επέστρεψα πίσω τις 30...

*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* όλους εκείνους που ανά διαστήματα βοηθούσαν στην ψησταριά μου (sotirisk,trendy,klarabel...etc..) και με ξεκούραζαν,και ιδιαίτερα τον antonisk7 μαζί με την γυναίκα του που μας βοηθούσαν ανεξάντλητα και αδιάλειπτα!!! 
Να είμαστε καλά ..Πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## houseclub

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από houseclub
> 
> http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/000110A/http/www.commando.awmn/psatha2007/awmn8.JPG
> 
> Επειδη μου τρεχουν τα σαλια , μπορω να μαθω ποιες ειναι ολες οι εικονιζομενες στην φωτογραφια?
> 
> 
> Είναι ο Trackman, o fon-hussan και άλλες...


αστειος εισαι , πες κ'αλλα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από middle_EAST_WEST
> 
> Δεν περιγράφεται με λόγια το χθεσινό. Βέβαια θα θελαμε μια επανάληψη για να το εμπεδόσουμε
> 
> 
> +1 . Εύγε mew!!! Με κάλυψες πλήρως!


 + + + + +  ::  
Ακούω προτάσεις για πιθανές ημερομηνίες (εκτιμώ πριν τα μέσα τιυ Ιουλίου όπου φεύγουν οι περισσότεροι διακοπές).  ::  




> http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi/000110A/http/www.commando.awmn/psatha2007/awmn8.JPG
> 
> Επειδη μου τρεχουν τα σαλια , μπορω να μαθω ποιες ειναι ολες οι εικονιζομενες στην φωτογραφια?


Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μικρό μόνο τμήμα της υπό κατάληψη παραλίας.  ::   ::  
Υπήρχαν ακόμα πιο πολλά και... καλά κομμάτια.  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μικρό μόνο τμήμα της υπό κατάληψη παραλίας.   
> Υπήρχαν ακόμα πιο πολλά και... καλά κομμάτια.


και οι φωτογραφοι που ηταν ?
ειχαν πλακωθει στις μπυρες?

----------


## vmanolis

mojiroooooooooooooooooooo
Περιμένουμε τα βίντεο του beach party. Σβέλτα γιατί ο κόσμος απαιτεί επανάληψη.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω για τα παρακάτω γεγονότα:
> 1) Γύρω στα 10+ αμάξια που με περίμεναν στην έξοδο στα διόδια ελευσίνας και μετά μου κάνανε χειρονομίες στοργής πρίν να φύγουμε κομβόι για την παραλία και τελικό προορισμό.


Φωτό της αναμονής στα διόδια.  ::

----------


## vassilis3

Τελικά αυτό το πάρτυ τα είχε όλα: beats, beach, beasts και bitch....!

Δεν είδα mojitos, αλλά είδα πολύ mojiro!

special thanks στους ψήστες μας και στο vmanoli για την υπομονή τους

Petzi μάλλον έχω το νερομπίστολό σου, αλλά δεν στο δινω πίσω, που ειναι το δικό μου??
Κάποιος έπρεπε να ανατινάξει το διπλανό αυτοκίνητό με τα σκυλάδικα, μόνο απο εκεί ακουγα μουσκικη.
Τι ήταν αυτο το καραοκε τεσσερις με πέντε ακόμα πονάνε τα αυτάκια μου
Πάντως περάσαμε ωραία και αυτό έχει σημασία

Η Bianca μου σας ευχαριστεί για τα κεράσματα και τα χάδάκια

----------


## mojiro

Μετά από ένα ξέφρενο Beach Party στην θρυλική παραλία της Ψάθας, κάνουμε αυτη την εκπομπή για να θυμιθούμε ότι περάσαμε!

Απο τα μεταμεσονύκτια ΚαραΌκε μέχρι τις τρελές βουτιές!!!!

Περιμένουμε τα τηλέφωνα σας στο VoIP 12345 & στο 2130232454 από σταθερό.

Awmn URL's
http://liveradio.explode.awmn
http://webstation.awmn:8000/listen.pls
http://liveradio.explode.awmn:8000/LiveRadio.m3u

Internet URL's
http://liveradio.explode.gr
http://liveradio.explode.gr:8000/LiveRadio.m3u

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πάμε για Σούνιο την 1η πανσέλληνο ?

----------


## klarabel

> Λυπάμαι που έχασα και δεν ήρθα, λόγο υποχρεώσεων.


.........Δικαιολογίες . Ο Αντώνης (fengi) που ήθελε να έρθει, ήρθε με τον μικρό του (Θανάση) στίς 1:30 am. μετά την δουλειά, και μπράβο του. Πιστευώ ότι άξιζε ..... , και ότι το ευχαριστήθηκε. 




> ο τρακμαν μιλα στο κινητο ααχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχ


Μιχάλη κοιμήθηκες καθόλου ; ή από το χέρι ξεχωρίζεις τον Trackman. (Ειπαμε κόμβος κορμού και ....κορμιού !!!!!). 
Πάρτυ χωρίς Γιάννη (.....Trackman), προκοπή δεν κάνει !!! Ξύπνα Γιάννη !!!!
Οσοι επέζησαν από χτές τους ....σκότωσε σήμερα το πρωί ο mojiro με το νεροπίστολό του. Μιχάλη τα video να φτιάξεις.....ή καλύτερα ακατέργαστα έχουν μια ..φυσικότητα.




> Συγχαρητήρια.Ήταν απίστευτα!!!!......


++++++++++++
Παναγιώτη χάρηκα πολύ που σε(σας) γνώρισα και από κοντά. Να είσαι καλά και εσύ και η γυναίκα σου. Συμβάλατε πάρα πολύ ......στην όλη επιτυχία.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω και εγώ κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω κάτι εκεί....(σου εξήγησα τους λόγους). Ομως θα το παλέψω με φίλους ή γνωστούς εκεί.

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από liousis
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια.Ήταν απίστευτα!!!!......
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++
> Παναγιώτη χάρηκα πολύ που σε(σας) γνώρισα και από κοντά. Να είσαι καλά και εσύ και η γυναίκα σου. Συμβάλατε πάρα πολύ ......στην όλη επιτυχία.
> Ελπίζω να μπορέσω και εγώ κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξω κάτι εκεί....(σου εξήγησα τους λόγους). Ομως θα το παλέψω με φίλους ή γνωστούς εκεί.


Aμοιβαία τα αισθήματα φίλε μου Κώστα!!!  ::

----------


## petzi

τα video που έχουν συλληφθεί θα κυκλοφορήσουν σε συλλεκτικό DVD με κασετίνα αφού πρώτα προβληθούν σε πρώτη μετάδοση από το awmn-tv

Παρακαλείται όποιος θέλει να αναλάβει το editing του υλικού να επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία παραγωγής.
Kabaiver μην τυχόν και μοιράσεις το υλικό σου! Ελα να συνεννοηθούμε για κοινή παραγωγή...  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Ok! Στείλε μου pm η πάρε στο Voip να κανονίσουμε να σου δώσω ότι τράβηξα.

----------


## vmanolis

> τα video που έχουν συλληφθεί θα κυκλοφορήσουν σε συλλεκτικό DVD με κασετίνα αφού πρώτα προβληθούν σε πρώτη μετάδοση από το awmn-tv
> 
> Παρακαλείται όποιος θέλει να αναλάβει το editing του υλικού να επικοινωνήσει με την εταιρεία παραγωγής.
> Kabaiver μην τυχόν και μοιράσεις το υλικό σου! Ελα να συνεννοηθούμε για κοινή παραγωγή...


Θα γίνει... υπερπαραγωγή.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john_active

Ακομα μυριζω μπυρα απο τα λουσιματα του petzi!!  :: 

Οριστε και μια φωτο ακομα:

----------


## Vigor

> Θοδωρή: Φέρε το θείο Jo...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Παρτε και καμια φωτο με "*καλυτερη" καλυψη*!!


Μας... κάλυψες πλήρως.  ::  
Άλλος κανείς που να έβγαλε φωτό ή βιντεάκια;  ::  
Όλοι, ήθελα νά'ξερα, τρώγατε και πίνατε συνέχεια; Άντε το πολύ-πολύ και κάποια αγκαλίτσα. Φωτό όμως;  ::  
Μην ντρέπεστε. "Ανεβάστε τες" σιγά-σιγά να τις δούμε και εμείς.  ::

----------


## houseclub

> Παρτε και καμια φωτο με "καλυτερη" καλυψη!!


ΟmGkaiLOLmazi

----------


## kakalos

vive cuervo....

----------


## vmanolis

*Ψωνάρα . . .*   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Πάλι καλά που δεν φώναξες κάποιο κανάλι από την τηλεόραση.  ::  
Άντε τώρα να περιμένουμε το επόμενο beach party by AWMN.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

σας έφαγα όλους σας.....κατέβηκα σάββατο κατά τις 6 και γύρισα σήμερα το πρωί για μάθημα στην σχολή.τα καλά του να έχεις σπίτι.  ::   ::  
σε γενικές γραμμές καλά περάσαμε, καλά ήπιαμε και φάγαμε.κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να πήρε τα decks ο bedrock γιατί είχαμε κλάσεις ανώτερα beat αλλά δεν κατάφερα να τον ξεθάψω...

ο fon hussan τελικά μου έπεσε λίγο μεγάλος (sorry moj)...  ::  
ο AV είναι ακόμα ίδιος και απαράλλαχτος.
ο Vigor με τα πηγαδάκια του
και ο spyros 28 με το νεροπίστολό του.

αισθητές απουσίες: maxfuels, dti, darkangel, kontak, telis, c_access, PPZ και αρκετοί άλλοι.


Υ.Γ. σπύρο, ελπίζω ο KIT σου να έβγαλε σούνιο αυτή την φορά..  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

@kakalos

Βάζεις μια σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για Βασiλιάς του Πάρτυ!!!! Εύγε!!!!!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Ήταν μια όμορφη βραδιά, υπέροχο το συναίσθημα της συγκέντρωσης τόσου κόσμου από το awmn. Υπήρχε κατακπληκτική οργάνωση , όλοι φέραν από πολλά πράγματα, σε σημείο που δεν έλειψε τίποτα (πολλά επέστρεψαν και πίσω). Έπεσε πολύ ψήσιμο, κι όπως έιπε ο Σωκρατης το κάναμε τσικνοσάββατο...! Χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία με αρκετό κόσμο που μόνο το nick ήξερα, ιδιαίτερα τον Παναγιώτη και την Ελένη (ξέρουν).

Να επαναληφθεί σύντομα σε άλλη παραλία !  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> και ο spyros 28 με το νεροπίστολό του.
> 
> Υ.Γ. σπύρο, ελπίζω ο KIT σου να έβγαλε σούνιο αυτή την φορά..


Τελικα βγηκα απο τον δρομο και οχι απο τον χωματοδρομο οπως την πατησα την πρωτη φορα αλλα τελικα κρατησε ο ΚΙΤΤ μια χαρα.Οσο για το watergun δεν μπορω να πω ειχα πολυ καλο σημαδι.....  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Οσο για το watergun δεν μπορω να πω ειχα πολυ καλο σημαδι.....



 ::   ::   ::   ::  νομίζεις....  ::  σε κινούμενο στόχο τίποτα....  ::

----------


## Neuro

Το πάρτι ήταν χάλια, η μουσική άθλια, το φαγητό απαίσιο, τα ποτά ζεστά και νοθευμένα, ο κόσμος ενοχλητικός, ο γιαλός ήταν στραβός, η θάλασσα στεγνή, η όλη προετοιμασία και εκτέλεση πενιχρή, τα κουνούπια μιλιούνια και εγώ ένας μεγάλος ψεύτης.  ::   ::  

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και όλες, η αλήθεια είναι πως ήταν ανεπανάληπτο και γι αυτό αξίζει να επαναληφθεί.  ::   ::  

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο commando με παίρνει συνέχεια φωτογραφίες ενώ στρίβω τσιγάρο. Τον έφτιαξα όμως εγώ στη φωτογραφία με τα γυαλιά.  ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

[quote=The Undertaker]


> Οσο για το watergun δεν μπορω να πω ειχα πολυ καλο σημαδι.....



 ::   ::   ::   ::  νομίζεις....  ::  σε κινούμενο στόχο τίποτα....  :: [/quote:7350f]

Μην προκαλεις γιατι τοτε θα πρεπει να οργανωσουμε ενα paintball match για να τα κανονισουμε.

----------


## Vigor

> ο τρακμαν μιλα στο κινητο ααχαχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχ


Στην φώτο δεν είναι ο Μέγας Trackman, αλλά ο ysaridio..! Γεια σας ορέ Γιάννηδες!  ::

----------


## chrislsp

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά...χάρηκα πολύ που πέτυχε η προσπάθειά σας  ::  
Εγώ δυστυχώς δε κατάφερα να βρεθώ στη φοβερή παρέα σας λόγω κάποιων υποχρεώσεων τελευταίας στιγμής  ::  ...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πολύ όμως τον φίλτατο daha που μου έστειλε pm ώστε να με πάρει μαζί του  ::  Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω στο επόμενο event που θα διοργανωθεί (Το απαιτώ !  ::   ::  )

----------


## kakalos

> @kakalos
> 
> Βάζεις μια σοβαρή υποψηφιότητα για Βασiλιάς του Πάρτυ!!!! Εύγε!!!!!


Και που να δεις και τις άλλες φωτογραφίες!
Επειδή είμαι και Κύριος δε 8έλω να εκ8έσω τα κορίτσια,γιαυτό δεν τις έβαλα

----------


## anka

> vive cuervo....


OLE  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

[quote=spyros_28]


> και ο spyros 28 με το νεροπίστολό του.
> 
> Υ.Γ. σπύρο, ελπίζω ο KIT σου να έβγαλε σούνιο αυτή την φορά..


Τελικα βγηκα απο τον δρομο και οχι απο τον χωματοδρομο οπως την πατησα την πρωτη φορα αλλα τελικα κρατησε ο ΚΙΤΤ μια χαρα.Οσο για το watergun δεν μπορω να πω ειχα πολυ καλο σημαδι.....  ::   :: [/quote:ec45f]

Άστα, άμα έχεις τον trendy να σου λέει που θα πας να είσαι έτοιμος για extreme off-roading, αλλά εντάξει, το εργαλείο δεν μάσησε, οδοστρωτήρας  :: 

Πολύ ωραίο event, ελπίζω να το επαναλάβουμε  ::

----------


## trendy

Άσε ρε απατεώνα με τη μούφα gps σου που μας πήγε απο τον κατσικόδρομο για πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## spyros_28

Ο μ@λ@κ@ς που τον περασε για δρομο φταιει και οχι το gps.Παντως το αμαξι δεν μασησε ασχετα με τις πετρες που τις εφαγε με τους τονους.Παντως ειχε πλακα ο χωματοδρομος,τραβηξα και ενα χειροφρενακι....  ::  

Τωρα πρεπει να το παω για συντηρηση να δω τι εσπασα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

To Rally Acropolis πέρασε, αλλά στην επιπλέον ειδική μόνο κάποιοι μάχιμοι επέλεξαν να συμμετέχουν  ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Τι Jeep και βλακειες μου λετε ρεεεεε.......Peugeot και ξερο ψωμι.  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

παιδιάαααααααα.... σε 45' ήμουν ζωγράφου...αν δεν ξέρεις ρωτάς!

----------


## commando

> Το πάρτι ήταν χάλια, η μουσική άθλια, το φαγητό απαίσιο, τα ποτά ζεστά και νοθευμένα, ο κόσμος ενοχλητικός, ο γιαλός ήταν στραβός, η θάλασσα στεγνή, η όλη προετοιμασία και εκτέλεση πενιχρή, τα κουνούπια μιλιούνια και εγώ ένας μεγάλος ψεύτης.   
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους και όλες, η αλήθεια είναι πως ήταν ανεπανάληπτο και γι αυτό αξίζει να επαναληφθεί.   
> 
> Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ο commando με παίρνει συνέχεια φωτογραφίες ενώ στρίβω τσιγάρο. Τον έφτιαξα όμως εγώ στη φωτογραφία με τα γυαλιά.


Γιαυτο και εγω εριξα στα σουβλακια σου καθαρτικο!

----------


## darkangel

> αισθητές απουσίες: maxfuels, dti, darkangel, kontak, telis, c_access, PPZ και αρκετοί άλλοι.


  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Τι Jeep και βλακειες μου λετε ρεεεεε.......Peugeot και ξερο ψωμι.


Ωχ κι εσύ Peugeot?  :: 
Και που να βγάλει και τζιπ!




> Άσε ρε απατεώνα με τη μούφα gps σου που μας πήγε απο τον κατσικόδρομο για πιο γρήγορα.


Χιλιομετρικά ήταν ο κοντινότερος. Άρα κάψαμε τη λιγότερη βενζίνη, τελικά αυτό είναι που σου μένει  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

δικιά σου ιδέα ήταν να γίνετε κατσίκια στο βουνό;;;;  ::   ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από The Undertaker
> 
> αισθητές απουσίες: maxfuels, dti, darkangel, kontak, telis, c_access, PPZ και αρκετοί άλλοι.


Τι λε ρε εγω το John70 θεωρω μεγιστη απουσια!

----------


## The Undertaker

βάλτε τον koum, τον john70, τον ysar, τον jamesbond και μερικούς άλλους σε ρινγκ και απολαύστε πάλη στην λάσπη........  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> αισθητές απουσίες: maxfuels, dti, darkangel, kontak, telis, c_access, PPZ και αρκετοί άλλοι.


Εγώ θα ήθελα και άλλους "κοντοχωριανούς" όπως Papashark, smarag, kinglyr, matsulas, anka, petaloudas, klk, eft, κλπ.  ::  




> Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω στο *επόμενο event* που θα διοργανωθεί (Το απαιτώ !   )


Ελπίζω ότι κάτι θα καταφέρουμε εδώ κοντά για τον λαό που *το απαιτεί*. Περικλή ακούς;  ::

----------


## anka

[quote="vmanolis"]Εγώ θα ήθελα και άλλους "κοντοχωριανούς" όπως Papashark, smarag, kinglyr, matsulas, anka, petaloudas, klk, eft, κλπ.  ::  
[quote]


Δεσμεύομαι δημοσίως ότι το επόμενο δεν το χάνω με τίποτα!  ::

----------


## Nya

Τι να λέμε τώρα!!!

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> t;]Άσε ρε απατεώνα με τη μούφα gps σου που μας πήγε απο τον κατσικόδρομο για πιο γρήγορα.
> 
> 
> Χιλιομετρικά ήταν ο κοντινότερος. Άρα κάψαμε τη λιγότερη βενζίνη, τελικά αυτό είναι που σου μένει


Ναι με πρώτη σχέση και ανηφόρα 45 μοιρών σ-ί-γ-ο-υ-ρ-α κάψαμε λιγότερο από τον ασφαλτοστρωμένο και επίπεδο δρόμο.

----------


## andreas

**************************

*Τρίτη 26/06/2007 00:43 - Edited by sokratisg*

Αρκετά δεν νομίζετε ότι σχολιάστηκε η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία;
Το άτομο το οποίο ποζάρει πιστεύετε ότι σας έχει δώσει την άδειά του να το σχολιάζετε εδώ μέσα;

Αρκετά!

----------


## john_active

> *Τρίτη 26/06/2007 00:47 - Edited by sokratisg*
> Θα σε παρακαλέσω πολύ να μην κάνεις πάλι Upload την συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.


Πως μου ξεφυγες εσυ και δε σε μπουγελωσα?!  :: 

-Δεν το εκανα επιτηδες, νομιζα οτι ενοχλησε απλα το σχολιο.Μια public φωτο ειναι ρε συ σωκρατη!Δεν ειναι καμια προσωπικη στιγμη κανενος.Τι κακο μπορει να εχει μια public φωτο σε ενα παρτυ που ολοι φωτογραφιζομασταν?Νομιζω οτι δεν επρεπε να σβηστει η φωτο αλλα καποιο αρνητικο σχολιο που μπορει να γινει.Anyway δεν επιμενω παντως, ισως εχεις δικιο.Μια παρεα ειμαστε μη χαλαμε και τις καρδιες μας!

Φιλικα παντα!και συγνωμη αν προσεβαλα καποιον...

----------


## vmanolis

> Τι κακο μπορει να εχει μια public φωτο σε ενα παρτυ που ολοι φωτογραφιζομασταν?


Αυτό να λέγεται. Αν κάποιος δεν του αρέσει ο εαυτός του με την Χ περιβολή, απλά δεν κυκλοφορεί έξω δημόσια έτσι.  ::  
Εδώ ολόκληρη Βίσσυ που χοροπηδώντας στην σκηνή της κατέβηκε όλο το μπούστο που φορούσε και βγήκαν στην φόρα όλα, και πάλι δεν μπόρεσε να πει κάτι στους φωτογράφους, αφού ήταν σε δημόσια εμφάνισή της.  ::  
Any way, αφήστε το για άλλη φορά. Όπως λέμε, "Πετάει ο γάιδαρος".  ::  

Άσχετο:
Προβλέπεται η συνέχιση του καύσωνα.  ::  
Θα οργανώσουμε κάτι παρόμοιο, έστω πιο περιορισμένης συμμετοχής, ή θα καθόμαστε έτσι ;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Προβλέπεται η συνέχιση του καύσωνα.  
> Θα οργανώσουμε κάτι παρόμοιο, έστω πιο περιορισμένης συμμετοχής, ή θα καθόμαστε έτσι ;


Ποτε θα κανουμε και αλλο παρτυ????????????Ελπιζω πριν τις 10 Ιουλιου γιατι μετα δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω, θα λειπω για διακοπες.

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Προβλέπεται η συνέχιση του καύσωνα.  
> Θα οργανώσουμε κάτι παρόμοιο, έστω πιο περιορισμένης συμμετοχής, ή θα καθόμαστε έτσι ;   
> 
> 
> Ποτε θα κανουμε και αλλο παρτυ????????????Ελπιζω πριν τις 10 Ιουλιου γιατι μετα δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω, θα λειπω για διακοπες.


Το ερώτημα έχει ήδη "γνωστοποιηθεί". Αυτό άλλωστε είναι επιθυμία αρκετών.  ::  
Περιμένουμε οι "ειδικοί" σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις (ονόματα δεν λέμε), να πράξουν τα δέοντα.  ::  
Το θέμα... παρακολουθείται με έντονο ενδιαφέρον. Ελπίζουμε μόνο μην μας προλάβει ο καύσωνας.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> .......


άλλο πάρτυ, άλλο μάσα.......

----------


## vmanolis

> άλλο *πάρτυ*, άλλο *μάσα*.......


Είμαι υπέρμαχος των... δύο σε ένα.  ::  
Νομίζεις ότι αν "πέσει" ερώτημα του στυλ αν θέλουν π.χ. την Παρασκευή ή το Σάββατο που έρχεται να γίνει συλλογικό "*πάρτυ*" σε παραλία όπως πρόσφατα, έστω μικρότερης έκτασης από θέμα "*μάσας*", δεν θα υπάρχει ανταπόκριση;  ::  
Δοκίμασε και θα δεις.  ::  
Το θέμα είναι να μην λέμε "Α, καλά ήταν. Άντε και του χρόνου", την στιγμή που μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι παραπάνω.  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

φτάνει να έχω αυτοκίνητο......
 ::  αααα!!!!!ΜΗΝ βάλετε κανένα spyro 28 να μας πάει γιατί βλέπω να φτάνουμε την επόμενη βδομάδα..  ::   ::  


Σημ.: πάρτυ, πόσο μάλλον μπιτς πάρτυ (  ::  ) σημαίνει ήλιος, μπάνιο, θάλασσα, δυνατή μουσική, ποτά και γέλια.άντε, αν φέρεις και την γυναίκα να κάνετε και..."μπάνιο" στην θάλασσα.....όχι απαραίτητα μάσαμπούκα και ξάπλα..

----------


## vmanolis

> Σημ.: πάρτυ, πόσο μάλλον μπιτς πάρτυ (  ) σημαίνει *ήλιος, μπάνιο, θάλασσα, δυνατή μουσική, ποτά και γέλια*.άντε, αν φέρεις και την γυναίκα να κάνετε και..."μπάνιο" στην θάλασσα.....όχι απαραίτητα *μάσαμπούκα και ξάπλα*..


Όλα χρειάζονται. Δεν μου αρέσουν οι "μισές δουλειές".  ::

----------


## spyros_28

> φτάνει να έχω αυτοκίνητο......
>  αααα!!!!!ΜΗΝ βάλετε κανένα spyro 28 να μας πάει γιατί βλέπω να φτάνουμε την επόμενη βδομάδα..   
> 
> 
> Σημ.: πάρτυ, πόσο μάλλον μπιτς πάρτυ (  ) σημαίνει ήλιος, μπάνιο, θάλασσα, δυνατή μουσική, ποτά και γέλια.άντε, αν φέρεις και την γυναίκα να κάνετε και..."μπάνιο" στην θάλασσα.....όχι απαραίτητα μάσαμπούκα και ξάπλα..


Ρε απατεωνα, μια χαρα εφτασα και γρηγορα ασχετα εαν το αμαξι εγινε Rally Acropolis.  ::  
Οσο για αυτοκινητο παρε Peugeot 2 και ελα.  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> Δεν μου αρέσουν οι "μισές δουλειές".


ούτε και μένα...αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξυπνήσει το κτήνος μέσα σου και να κατεβάσεις 4 μπριζόλες επειδή πήγες σε πάρτι......

σπύρο, έφερα το ford mondeo....μεγάλο και ωραίο.πως νομίζεις ότι γύρισα αθήνα σε 45';; με πατίνι;;  ::   ::  
1800cc της ford! άλλο να το βλέπεις και άλλο να τα οδηγείς.  ::  
μόνο εσείς πήγατε από τα κατσάβραχα...χαχαχαχαχαχαχαααα  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Λοιπόν το αποφάσισα.

Το πάρτυ θα γίνει στις *1/9 ημέρα Σαββάτο*. Νομίζω είναι μία καλή ημερομηνία γιατί οι περισσότεροι θα έχουμε γυρίσει από τις διακόπες μας και επιπλεόν θα είναι ακόμα ζεστός ο καιρός για καμία βουτιά.

Αυτή τη φορά θα οργανωθώ καλύτερα. Θα έρθω με τη μάνικα της πυροσβεστικής. Έτσι και τολμήσει κανείς να με μπουγελώσει . . . . . .  ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

Ασε ασε εχω σταμπαρει ενα ωραιο νεροπιστολο........  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

καλααααααα.......  ::   ::   ::  
σπύρο σε βλέπω υποβρύχιο...

----------


## mojiro

τα 2 προσεχη σαββατα ειμαι κλεισμενος για παρτυ.........  ::

----------


## Vigor

Με φιλήδονα κορίτσα...

----------


## petzi

στο ντους γρήγορα με κρύο νερό...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδες αποτι ειδα περασατε παρα πολυ ωραια, εξαιρετικα θα ελεγα. Εγω δεν μπορεσα να ερθω λογω δουλειας στα Χανια.  ::   ::  
Παντως την επομενη φορα που θα γινει κατι τετοιο θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να ερθω  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Με φιλήδονα κορίτσα...


όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε..

----------


## The Undertaker

αου ννα μνου χααθεις........  ::

----------


## darkangel

xaxaxa  ::

----------


## nrgman

Τελικά , μέτρησε κανείς πόσα άτομα είμασταν?

Μπράβο στα παιδιά που το οργάνωσαν
Μπράβο στους ψήστες. 

Γουσταρω που γνώρισα καινούργια άτομα.
Χαλιέμε που δεν γνώρισα πιο πολλούς και ειδικά την παρέα με τα αινίγματα !

Την ώρα που φεύγμαε είδαμε ενα περιπολικό να έρχεται προς εσας με αναμένο φάρο. Μάλλον έτρεχε να προλάβει κανένα καλαμάκι  ::  


Αντε και του χρόνου ακόμα πιο πολλοί. (Δεν είναι πολλές 365 μέρες ; εεε; ::  )

----------


## koum6984

> βάλτε τον koum, τον john70, τον ysar, τον jamesbond και μερικούς άλλους σε ρινγκ και απολαύστε πάλη στην λάσπη........


προτιμω nefalim pouran [email protected] insane noda

----------


## vassilis3

> Την ώρα που φεύγμαε είδαμε ενα περιπολικό να έρχεται προς εσας με αναμένο φάρο. Μάλλον έτρεχε να προλάβει κανένα καλαμάκι  
> 
> 
> Αντε και του χρόνου ακόμα πιο πολλοί. (Δεν είναι πολλές 365 μέρες ; εεε; )



μάλλον έφυγες νωρίς...

----------


## nrgman

> μάλλον έφυγες νωρίς...



Ναι το ομολογώ αλλα 8 το πρωί της κυριακής δούλευα Ελευσίνα μερια  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Πως μου ξεφυγες εσυ και δε σε μπουγελωσα?!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Έλα ντε! 
Με τόσο γκάρισμα που έριξε ο koum απορώ πώς και δεν μας άκουσαν και από άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες να με βουτήξουν. Είχα την εύνοια μου φαίνεται...  ::   :: 

Σόρυ για το πρίξημο με την φωτό απλά ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι too much.
Άσε μην μας κυνηγάνε τίποτα χασάπηδες σύζυγοι....  ::

----------


## kabaiver

> Την ώρα που φεύγμαε είδαμε ενα περιπολικό να έρχεται προς εσας με αναμένο φάρο. Μάλλον έτρεχε να προλάβει κανένα καλαμάκι


Μπααα, κάτι φιλαράκια μου έφερνε που δεν ήξεραν πως να έρθουν...  ::

----------


## andreas

> **************************
> 
> *Τρίτη 26/06/2007 00:43 - Edited by sokratisg*
> 
> Αρκετά δεν νομίζετε ότι σχολιάστηκε η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία;
> Το άτομο το οποίο ποζάρει πιστεύετε ότι σας έχει δώσει την άδειά του να το σχολιάζετε εδώ μέσα;
> 
> Αρκετά!


ναι, αλλιως δεν θα το φοραγε.....

----------


## vmanolis

Όταν κάποια έχει το ανάλογο σώμα και θέλει, γιατί να μην φοράει ότι πιο ωραίο;  ::  
Και εκείνη θα αισθάνεται όμορφα και οι γύρω της επίσης. Το ωραίο όπως και να το κάνουμε παραμένει ωραίο.  ::  
Αν είμασταν άσχετοι μεταξύ μας και όχι του ΑΜΔΑ, θα λέγαμε τίποτα; Δεν νομίζω. Οπότε, ότι κάνει δικαίωμά της.  ::  
Στο κάτω-κάτω δεν έκανε γυμνισμό η κοπέλα, οπότε μην είμαστε και οπισθοδρομικοί στην τελική. Ηρεμήστε λοιπόν.  ::  

Τελικά θα γίνει κάτι σαν επόμενο party, ή θα περιμένουμε π.χ. την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου όπως προτάθηκε από κάποιον;  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

η άκυρη ερώτηση: τι στο δ%^*ο είναι αυτό στο μήνυμα του moj??
επεξεργάστηκε 800000 φορές;;;;

----------


## spyros_28

> η άκυρη ερώτηση: τι στο δ%^*ο είναι αυτό στο μήνυμα του moj??
> επεξεργάστηκε 800000 φορές;;;;


Οχι,εαν το παρατηρησεις ο απατεωνας εχει βαλει υπογραφη.παρε παραδειγμα.



> Έχει επεξεργαστεί από τον/την mojiro στις Δευ Γεν 01, 1900 0:01 pm, επεξεργάσθηκε 4294967296 φορές συνολικά


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Παντως την επομενη φορα που θα γινει κατι τετοιο θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να ερθω





> Λοιπόν το αποφάσισα.
> 
> Το πάρτυ θα γίνει στις *1/9 ημέρα Σαββάτο*. Νομίζω είναι μία καλή ημερομηνία γιατί οι περισσότεροι θα έχουμε γυρίσει από τις διακόπες μας και επιπλεόν θα είναι ακόμα ζεστός ο καιρός για καμία βουτιά.
> 
> Αυτή τη φορά θα οργανωθώ καλύτερα. Θα έρθω με τη μάνικα της πυροσβεστικής. Έτσι και τολμήσει κανείς να με μπουγελώσει . . . . . .


Τελικά ισχύει ακόμα η τότε πρόταση ;  ::  
Άντε να οργανωθούμε σιγά-σιγά.  ::

----------


## tolishawk

Άντε παιδιά πάμε δυνατά και αυτή τη φορά. Τι λέτε λοιπόν;




> Αυτή τη φορά θα οργανωθώ καλύτερα. Θα έρθω με τη μάνικα της πυροσβεστικής. Έτσι και τολμήσει κανείς να με μπουγελώσει


.
Το πιο πιθανό να μην μπορέσω να πραγματοποιήσω την απειλή μου γιατί δεν φαίνεται να έχει μείνει καμία διαθέσιμη, με τους αλήτες  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

μέσα μέσα έχω και παραλία όλη δικιά μας!

----------


## badge

Αν ισχύει για 1/9 πείτε το για να επισπεύσω την επιστροφή από διακοπές. Σιγά μην κάτσω στο νησί, και να ξέρω ότι εσείς αλωνίζετε στην Ψάθα ρε μούτρα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Σιγά μην κάτσω στο νησί, και να ξέρω ότι εσείς αλωνίζετε στην Ψάθα ρε μούτρα


Ζηλιάρη . . .  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν ισχύει για 1/9 πείτε το για να επισπεύσω την επιστροφή από διακοπές. Σιγά μην κάτσω στο νησί, και να ξέρω ότι εσείς αλωνίζετε στην Ψάθα ρε μούτρα


Εκκρεμεί ακόμα και το βίντεο από το beach party του Ιουνίου. Τι έγινε, ακόμα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

o mohiro είναι τοσο απασχολημένος με δουλειές,πού δεν έχει προλάβει!!!να επεξεργαστεί το βίντεο και να κάνει μονταζ....και δεν θέλει να το βάλει αμοντάριστο....

----------


## vix

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό προβληματίζομαι και χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας..
Με ποια Ferrari να έρθω, με την Enzo ή με την Maranello?  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Έλα με κάποιο αμάξι της προκοπής. Αυτό δεν θα αντέξει τόση διαδρομή.  ::  
Βλέπεις, δεν κυκλοφορούν και πολλά, οπότε είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας που λένε.  ::

----------


## PIT

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το χασω αν πραγματοποιηθει θα ειμαι παρων  ::   ::  

Εχασα του Ιουνιου αυτο οχι  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κανείς ακόμα "αρμόδιος" να πάρει θέση για το πολυπόθητο αυτό θέμα ;  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Όταν είναι για κάποιο flame, οι απαντήσεις και παρεμβάσεις έρχοντε ASAP. Τώρα που είναι ο ε ο ;  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν είναι δύσκολο να αποφασιστεί (όπως έγινε και τότε) αν είναι εφικτό να γίνει στις 1 Σεπτέμβρη ή όχι.  ::

----------


## badge

> Κανείς ακόμα "αρμόδιος" να πάρει θέση για το πολυπόθητο αυτό θέμα ;


Δεν είναι θέμα αρμοδίου. Απλά στο πρώτο μήνυμα αυτού του topic θα δεις ότι ο petzi στα ίσια και παλικαρίσσια μάζεψε συμμετοχές 5 ατόμων και έκανε το πρώτο post. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το ξανακάνει ο petzi, μπορεί να είσαι εσύ. Αρκεί να έχεις 5 άτομα που συμφωνούν και θα έρθουν. Συμμετοχές θα μαζευτούν. Άνοιξε εσύ το νέο post.

NIKE. Just do it.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

I... just do it.  ::

----------

